# BMX - BeMax Resources



## RichKid (3 February 2005)

Hi folks,

I've been following BMX BeMax Resources (little kid preparing to go into big league of mineral producers) and have noticed a HUGE explosion in volume today (3Feb05, not shown on charts). I cannot understand it. Lots of people are buying in at support shown in chart (13/13.5c), currently at 13.5c. This is an all time high volume spike at 25m+ so far today, anyone know why? 

Has been ranging recently so my strategy is for a short term play, but if it rises on strength I'll hold on for the rerating. The longterm downtrend has been broken and the price has jumped up and consolidated (see bottom chart), significant increase in volume over the last year or so suggest there's lots of support and that this one is preparing for takeoff.

Buy Depth at 13c is very solid but the price isn't moving up. Suggests a tipsheet has picked this one and has recommended buying at 13c- just my guess.


----------



## RichKid (4 February 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Here's the explanation, I should have guessed! So liquidity will increase, price already at 14.5c, depth and volume are reasonable and looking solid again.



> 4 February 2005
> The Announcements Officer, ASX
> 
> Dear Sir
> ...


----------



## Mofra (5 February 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Richkid,

I've been following for a couple of months (haven't bought as yet) and the SGW mess was certainly hanging over the market, however now with capital assured to bring project to fruition, construction starting and a clear timetable for development of the project the market may well re-rate the stock, personally prefer to wait a little before jumping in since they are really more than 12 months away from profitablity.

Cheers,

Mofra


----------



## RichKid (7 February 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Hi Mofra,

I bought in because I thought it was too low and that it should be around the mid to late teens till the project development risk dissipates over the next few months. BMX jumped up to 16c today, I think that release of SGW shares has given this one a good jolt as it has increased liquidity. More SGW holdings will be released much later on but that'll help as well. Volume certainly has picked up. This one may sit abit higher than 13c for the next few months. 17c seems like a level to note in the short term. Probably more of a ranging stock atm, I hope the SGW share release explains the movement (and the bounce off support at 13c- lots of buy depth there) otherwise it may be something else.


----------



## Mofra (12 February 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Richkid,

May be a little hesitation with regards to the remaining shares from the SGW hangover as well, seems quite a few may be waiting for further news about the outstanding shares before jumping on board (I'm one of them, although still have a small bid in at 13.5c). If a large chunk of the unsold shares were to be picked up in an off-market transfer by an insto (even a boutique fund) I'd be prepared to pay a couple of ticks higher.

Cheers

Mofra


----------



## RichKid (12 February 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				Mofra said:
			
		

> Richkid,
> 
> May be a little hesitation with regards to the remaining shares from the SGW hangover as well, seems quite a few may be waiting for further news about the outstanding shares before jumping on board (I'm one of them, although still have a small bid in at 13.5c). If a large chunk of the unsold shares were to be picked up in an off-market transfer by an insto (even a boutique fund) I'd be prepared to pay a couple of ticks higher.
> 
> ...




Good point there Mofra, obviously attractive to instos, I didn't think of that, I suppose the ASX would have to ok any off market deal.

Still solid support and volumes are good, BMX has done a lot of work recently and are completing some studies, maybe the sp is waiting on that news- might be another explanation for ranging. Eitherway the chart looks very supportive at these levels, although I'd hate to see what any bad news would do to the nearby support!!


----------



## RichKid (17 March 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

BMX ran to 16.5c today before settling at 16, still good depth but at lower levels. I've noticed that at the lower prices (13.5 to 14c) despite the overwhelming buy depth the sellers seem to be coming down to the bid price, suggesting weak hands waiting to get out. As soon as those bears are eaten up we should see some stability and a more predictable market depth pattern.

I expect the price to settle lower as the trend suggests a few spikes along the way, but we'll have to see. I won't be surprised if this ranges but at higher levels instead of sitting at 13.5c, might need a few weeks though.


----------



## RichKid (17 June 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

An updated chart, pretty much the same comfortable story. I haven't traded this as effectively as I could have, still holding when I could have been in and out twice. Live and learn. I'm anticipating a big wakeup call to the market in a few months, especially as things get choppy generally. This is one company that has kept its costs tight and has good relations with the locals and its contractors. Management have an unblemished record from what I have heard so far. A matter of patience now.


----------



## RichKid (20 June 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Finally some action again in BMX, has broken through that near term consolidation zone of the last few weeks. Needs to find support above 18c for this to drive on through the channel resistance. I'll try to see if there is a fundamental explanation for the price move, maybe tip sheet buying but the volume was very high. Now at 17c with good depth for at least a small move higher tommorrow.


----------



## RichKid (21 June 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

The explanation for the volume is today's annct. On budget and full steam ahead is the summary, Gingko project is doing fine and the new discoveries have been incorporated into the budget with no problems. Well there you go, TA predicts FA news again. No sign of this going higher quickly though, steady as she goes.


----------



## RichKid (14 July 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

A minor breakout today, see the last bar, a recent option conversion has increased the number of shares on issue so it helps with liquidity but no immediate dilution due to the small number of options and the terms of conversion imo (see the annct).

So, it's broken through that resistance line on volume, most at the trades at the end of the day. I expect it'll hover around 18.5c tomorrow as the huge sell volume gets absorbed. Spread is 18c(680k)/19c(1.2m). 

Note the higher and higher consolidation levels ('ledges'??) as it approaches the top of its medium term range again- I expect the next test or the second test of higher resistance to be the powrful one that takes it soaring toward 30c as the risk profile diminishes fast come year end. Most people will be looking to get set in the stock in anticipation- this is what the recent weeks have shown imo.  

With costs below budget and great relationships with the locals and contractors I prefer this type of management to that of most other junior resources co's.


----------



## RichKid (15 July 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> So, it's broken through that resistance line on volume, most at the trades at the end of the day. I expect it'll hover around 18.5c tomorrow as the huge sell volume gets absorbed. Spread is 18c(680k)/19c(1.2m).




Might be turning out to be a bigger breakout than I expected, no new highs but some eager buyers and patient sellers. High of 19.5c today and currently the bulk of the trades are at 19c. Volume looks like it'll be higher than yesterday. Historical price movement has been erratic so hard to pick an important level yet but I'd guess support at 20c will be a minimum for this to keep going now (rather than in a few months time).


----------



## RichKid (21 July 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

BMX has surprised me on the upside again, I expect some consolidation soon. Buy depth is good but not extraordinary imo. This is not a tip, this has risen sharply and collapsed even faster before and could do it again.


----------



## RichKid (27 July 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

BMX appears to be consolidating again as before, another 'step' like pattern before the next leg up?? or is this it for now?? Found this recent article, these journos come up with some quirky titles:


> *BeMaX Stock Goes to the Max*
> Ian Howarth
> 21 July 2005 Australian Financial Review
> 
> ...


----------



## doctorj (27 July 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

I'm shocked that this stock has been so well spotted and continues to perform so strongly, but RK seems to be the only one that's cottoned on.


----------



## RichKid (28 July 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> I'm shocked that this stock has been so well spotted and continues to perform so strongly, but RK seems to be the only one that's cottoned on.




Hi Doc,
I heard from a mate sometime ago that it was tipped by fat prophets but not sure if they still recommend it. I'm also guessing from some past observations via buy depth that there were other tipsheets in on it too (that was around 13/14c, see my earlier posts). The fact that these BMX guys aren't trying to sell you the moon means that the average punter may not be enticed. The chart pattern is what really made me pick this and then I realised the risks were disappearing rapidly as management met milestone after milestone. Not in blue sky yet, with less than six months to production I'll be happy for some consolidation soon as there is still the normal pre-production risk.


----------



## RichKid (30 July 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Just an update, some big sales at the end of the week, looks like profit taking but steady depth balancing out just above 20c. This looks like the next consolidation phase in the step like pattern but it's hard to confirm til it's played out next week. Let's see where the real support is. My guess is 20c and then a break further up beyond 23c. Not a tip, so don't buy on my view. Just an exercise for me at the moment to see how the pattern may unfold, could easily be a collapse as before.


----------



## hedgehog (4 August 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

I am new to the share market game and know very little. I have been told to invest in bemax shares. I have had a look and found that they have risen quite a bit and am wondering what you experienced traders think have I missed the boat?


----------



## RichKid (5 August 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				hedgehog said:
			
		

> I am new to the share market game and know very little. I have been told to invest in bemax shares. I have had a look and found that they have risen quite a bit and am wondering what you experienced traders think have I missed the boat?




Hedgehog,

Welcome to the Aussie Stock Forums!

Firstly, please read the forum code of conduct (link at bottom of page) and the posting guidelines (thread at top of each forum). You should really have searched (tool at top of this page) or browsed for existing threads on the topic  before starting a new one. So I have merged your thread with the existing BMX, thread as you can see.

You will notice from this thread that I have been following BMX (I hold), however, it is not a recommendation to buy, hold, sell or do anything in relation to your situation. This thread merely contains my reflections in relation to the stock and some general discussion. I am not qualified to give advice.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 August 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

To try to be a bit more helpful hedgehog, yes you have missed the bottom but the stock is rising. I am sitting on very good gains as I presume Richkid is however neither of us has sold, this suggests that we expect further gains to occur. Buying now is more a risk but it is better to buy a stock that is rising than try to pick the bottom in many cases. 

Whether this stock is going to reach 80c which is my hoped for figure depends on whether the new mine being built operates to spec and prices hold up.

I suggest you do a search on the net, read the annual report, chairman's statements and try to understand the mineral sands industry. It is  not that easy to understand but doing this will allow you to quantify the risk and enable you to make a somewhat informed decision. As you are a learner, I would not invest too much and use it as a learning experience.


----------



## RichKid (6 August 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

I agree with Knobby about the need for more research. I find many absolute beginners just go off tips or what others are buying alone. There is a whole heap of stuff in the beginners forum on trading plans, money and risk mgmt, technical analysis and other topics which will no doubt assist. 

Just for the record I have took some of my capital out much lower down (that was the plan, I couldn't predict how high this would go) and have moved my stop well up from where it was. I think this company stands out from the crowd of other speccies or I would have just sold out and moved on much earlier. However, many risks still exist before full production and sales commence. 

It appears another distribution to accumulation phase (a tight range?) has started but it all depends on the market, watch and wait is all I can do now. 

Anyone else have any comments or critiques?


----------



## RichKid (8 August 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> It appears another distribution to accumulation phase (a tight range?) has started but it all depends on the market, watch and wait is all I can do now.




Well, looks like the next step up, an impulse bar today imo. The last few impulse moves have been successful- just a rough guide, it'll end at some point.

Didn't think I'd be updating this thread so soon. 

With Ticor about to go with the new bid, BMX may be one of the few remaining quality emerging minerals plays.


----------



## RichKid (12 August 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Knobby,

Any thoughts on the run up? It's been a great week. I haven't seen anything in the press lately on BMX, maybe some tipsheets going for it, just my guess by some of the small orders.

Another very strong impulse bar today taking it to 28c, closing at 27.5c. Still someway to go befoe reaching previous highs, which is when the real breakout will occur imo.

Great to see the volume continuing on this uptrend. Maybe it'll consolidate next week (I keep saying that but it hasn't quite happened yet, it still keeps running).


----------



## Knobby22 (13 August 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

The Ginko project was running ahead of schedule with no problems, last report about two months ago. I think the market is anticipating that the next report due soon will show the project is even further ahead.

It has gone up rather quickly but I expect it should stabilise and consolidate at hopefully 30c over the next few months. Assuming project completion in November/December, another run (to 40c?) may occur then.


----------



## RichKid (18 August 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> The Ginko project was running ahead of schedule with no problems, last report about two months ago. I think the market is anticipating that the next report due soon will show the project is even further ahead.
> 
> It has gone up rather quickly but I expect it should stabilise and consolidate at hopefully 30c over the next few months. Assuming project completion in November/December, another run (to 40c?) may occur then.




I forgot about the project updates, no indication on the co website re next report date or anything like that. Just a wait and see for now, looking to pop over 30c. Support seems to be holding at 25.5c, things have quietened so maybe more buyers will turn up. Only a few months to go now before the typical pre-production stage buyers jump into this little stock for a quick ride. Issue is still project risk as a lot has to be done before the year is out.

Saw this link on the co website, a story from ABC's landline on the Murray Basin and mineral sands: http://www.abc.net.au/landline/content/2005/s1365013.htm


----------



## Knobby22 (19 August 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Interesting.
I'm a touch worried about Iluka's continual expansion and I think there is to be another plant opening in South Africa (corridor sands) which may also effect the long term market.


----------



## RichKid (1 September 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Big fall for BMX this week, broken short term trendline, falling towards medium term trendline and possible support in the low to mid 20s. Just a matter of time before something happened. Question now is will it recover or just go sideways, volumes aren't too bad so no huge panic and most of the big holders seem to be on board, mainly profit taking I think. Longterm the current price is very low imo as it'll pick up as we get to production in December and the activity in 1Q 2006. But anything can happen between now and then, fortunately everything is on track so far. I'll probably buy more if there is solid support in the low 20's but let's see how it goes.


----------



## Caliente (1 September 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Hi Richkid, this looks like a good buying opportunity for this company.

My preferred entry point is around .23 - .235

- Tight holdings by the Top 10 (~70%)
- Quality progress of Ginkgo (momentum through to December)
- A REAL plan for the coming 6 months/year for expansion [one of my main focuses now in looking at small/mid caps]
- Solid prices for products (zircon, rutile, titanium,etc.)

I'm putting in an order today


----------



## RichKid (2 September 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> Hi Richkid, this looks like a good buying opportunity for this company.
> 
> My preferred entry point is around .23 - .235
> 
> ...




Hi Caliente, 
It has paused in the st downtrend a bit but let's see how it pans out, still up in the intermediate trend (if you can call it that). We'll have to wait for the sellers to finish and see how much buy strength there is. September might be a bit messy so could be some opportunities.
Your entry prices seem to be close to support, all depends on how much you want to risk I guess.
Thumbs up on BMX imo longterm.


----------



## Caliente (2 September 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Hi Richkid, I entered at .235 and its sitting at .245 today. Buying support seems good, and the stock satisfies my criteria for positive growth.

So it all seems good, and you're right, it should be trending north in the run to December.


----------



## Caliente (6 September 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

nice little report from this morning's Australasian Investment Review that is relevant

"
Zircon At US$700/t In 2006? You Bet!

Commodity experts at Smith Barney Citigroup recently updated their assumptions for the zircon market and if anything, their conclusions only add further to the bullish sentiment surrounding the likes of Iluka (ILU) and Bemax Resources (BMX).

Citigroup believes that substitution and reduced unit use, which have been important negative factors for zircon usage in past cycles, have become less of a threat in the current cycle.

The world’s largest producer of zircon, Iluka recently indicated its intention to raise prices by US$100/t in 2006. This would take the price to US$725/t. Imagine, only a few years ago, one could buy the metal at US$240/t.

Citigroup analysts have now brought their forecasts closer to Iluka’s and adopted a 2006 zircon price of US$700 in their model. In addition, the specialists now assume that prices are sustained through 2007, and do not decline until 2008. This follows on from their expectation of ongoing supply shortages and limited substitution pressures.

The experts suggest that one of the reasons for the limited substitution pressures may be that the price in Euro has not increased as much as in US dollar."


----------



## Knobby22 (7 September 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Good stuff Caliente.


----------



## el_ninj0 (7 September 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Based on fundementals, looks like it will turn around on 22cps. Im thinking of shorting and going for buy in at 0.22 and sell out at 0.24.
But its also a good long term prospect


----------



## RichKid (7 September 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> But its also a good long term prospect




Agree there, just not sure in the very short term (days to weeks). Nice one Caliente, let's see if those strong price projections keep up.


----------



## Caliente (8 September 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

el ninjo, right on. A 0.22/5 --> 0.24/5 move is not a bad capture at all. In hindsight I bought in a little earlier than the support line, but mid-term prospects are strong, so I'm going to keep this stock in my 3 month basket unless something radical happens


----------



## RichKid (15 September 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

BMX seems to be following that trendline very nicely.


----------



## brerwallabi (19 September 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

BMX looks very nice for all holders MACD look like it will crossover indicating another bullish trend here. I am back into this today Rich I think its got a nice little gain for me.


----------



## Caliente (20 September 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

hey guys, the depth is looking very interesting atm. I get the gut feeling that BMX will push through 0.28 on this third attempt. My concern lies as to whether there will be sufficient volume to maintain momentum. Thoughts?


----------



## Knobby22 (20 September 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Yes, I agree, a good probabilty of a breakout to 30c, hopefully 28c will become the new support.


----------



## Caliente (5 October 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

well that push wasn't strong enough. 0.285, meh, my grandma could do better . Gonna just have to wait till the next word rolls out on Ginkgo. I for one am looking for at least 33c before I drop this baby//


----------



## RichKid (13 October 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

BMX seems to have had trouble breaking through, hanging around atm, close to trend support.


----------



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Is everyone who has commented on BMX still confident with where things are, as its only a couple of weeks until production. I see that .80 is the thought on where the price is going. Is that still the target?


----------



## Knobby22 (30 October 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

I am thinking 80c may be unrealistic, at least in the short term.
Would expect a jump when production begins and hopefully another if the company proves to be as profitable as forecast.
The price has held up reasonably well.
We shall see.


----------



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

knobby how do you see IMP as an option to get into BMX as a back door option if you know what i mean could be some quick money to be made at such a cheap price


----------



## Knobby22 (31 October 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Risky.

IMP borrowed $3.7M to buy it's BMX stake so their stake is worth $8-9m net.

There is a contingent liability in the half yearly of $8.5m relating to a disputed tax assessment in a subsidiary.

Quarterlies are somewhat suspect. Payment for the Bemax is not shown.

No institutional holders. What record have we of the management?
In horse racing terms, not for mine.


----------



## amohonour (31 October 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

so probably at least 200 to 1 lol


----------



## Knobby22 (31 October 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

lol


----------



## brerwallabi (31 October 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

BMX is testing my patience, really thought it was about to go through 30 cents, probably my expectation will still happen as the nervousnes of the past few weeks may have held it back. I would have thought the fall back from the highs of six weeks ago would have seen a bit of buying action, or is there something we dont know about BMX, is it really as good as we all think?


----------



## RichKid (1 November 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> BMX is testing my patience, really thought it was about to go through 30 cents, probably my expectation will still happen as the nervousnes of the past few weeks may have held it back. I would have thought the fall back from the highs of six weeks ago would have seen a bit of buying action, or is there something we dont know about BMX, is it really as good as we all think?




Brer,
Yep, it hasn't got on with it, I've been waiting and watching. From memory the mine is to open in late Dec and produce in Jan/Feb so that means more sideways for November as these stocks tend to rise just before those last milestones are reached imo. My worries- rise in cost or any delay will send this down big time imo. Maybe people are just taking a breather after the recent run. I still view the price action as positive and think this fortnight will be important for confirmation of strength.
Anyone else hear anything about BMX- any links to news/reviews etc?


----------



## Caliente (2 November 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

I think we're going to start to see some milestones rolling in VERY soon.

IN fact the first has arrived. And according to the ASX statement, there is more to come over the next few weeks as well.

"Gingko Mine Commissioned"

Share price hit 0.295 today! (big movement if like me you've seen this stock meander sideways for months)!

So I think we're all finally going to see some rewards, although I really expected the stock to pick up sooner... grrr...

PS - In hindsight I'm also really impressed to see how well the stock held up over the past few months.

-Caliente


----------



## brerwallabi (2 November 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

I placed a sell at 30.5, I have exited, made a nice profit. I expected higher sooner and 35's but the events of recent weeks have probably delayed it. I can't sit around waiting - damn I could well have made a mistake here, but the money is in my wallet now. Hope it goes well for you Rich and Caliente.


----------



## Caliente (3 November 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Hey Brer, just like me on the SBM stock. I placed the sell order at 0.195 only to see the stock sail all the way to the low 30's, grrr..

Everyone has their own tolerances. Mine are starting to grow slowly - maybe dangerously so  :goodnight 

Personally, I'm holding to see what impact news in the run to December has. 
Gingko is looking strong, but nothing in life is ever certain so we have to wait and see  

Looking at recent charts on Yahoo it appears to have found a new base at 0.295. 

BTW  --> 0.305 was a great sell price to achieve yesterday. You made it over 30  What % increse did u achieve in the end?

Would be great to hear what any other BMX holders thoughts are for the next few months?


----------



## brerwallabi (3 November 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> BTW  --> 0.305 was a great sell price to achieve yesterday. You made it over 30  What % increse did u achieve in the end?




Caliente
In @ 20 cents really thanks to Richkid who highlighted BMX to all, sold at 26 and got back in about 6 weeks ago at 25 cents - so 30% & 22.5% gain for me. I'd rather take the gain now when I know I have it then risk bad news down the track but thats me - although there is no basis for bad news that I know. Its just my trading strategy. I set my target amd my expectation was 35 cents by now but it never got there.


----------



## RichKid (4 November 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

I don't hold atm, in and out a few times. I expect some profit taking now and for a dip of a few cents (or worse if ppl panic) maybe to mid/high 20's as we wait on the real news in December. I've noticed in the past that the price can correct after news (ie sell the fact). No production yet and til then lots of risk, that's why I normally sell part or all of my holding at certain levels- lock in profits for my sanity is what I like, 100% profit capture is impossible in my view from what I've heard from expert traders (who are consistently profitable). 30c or thereabout would be a reasonable level for most imo. No idea about valuations but they are so varied that it's just a guide.

Having said all that you'll see from my earlier posts that I'm often wrong on BMX!


----------



## brerwallabi (5 November 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> I don't hold atm, in and out a few times. I expect some profit taking now and for a dip of a few cents (or worse if ppl panic)
> Having said all that you'll see from my earlier posts that I'm often wrong on BMX!



Rich I did not panic I took my profit, which is what you said, to me BMX has to show us the goods but I feel get out while the going is good from a tech view it looks still sorta good, still buy signals there, but I have my money and will probably move on anyway thanks owe you one as I would probably missed this if not for you.


----------



## RichKid (5 November 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Rich I did not panic I took my profit, which is what you said, to me BMX has to show us the goods but I feel get out while the going is good from a tech view it looks still sorta good, still buy signals there, but I have my money and will probably move on anyway thanks owe you one as I would probably missed this if not for you.




Hi Brer,
No offence, I wasn't actually referring to you, I was thinking of those orders I see around 30c which may end up going lower as they try to lock in profits, if stop losses get hit too then it might spike down. I've been studying this carefully (but not too successfully yet even though I made some good $$$) as I hope to use this as one of the blueprints for further study of similar patterns, ie- ledges and box/rectangular consolidation patterns in uptreds/trend reversals have my interest atm.

Basically we both seem to have traded to a plan and that's what really counts. I may have said this before but 100% profit capture is impossible (except in hindsight). TechA had a little tip which accords with TA theory for these types of range breaks- sell half on breakout to target resistance (eg 30c) and rest on retest (ie break below 30c) if it doesn't get on with it.

I'm glad you got something out of this study of BMX, good to have company, especially when you do well out of it, we're all learning! There's more to come from BMX imo (over time) so I see this thread going on for a while yet (let's hope years!). .


----------



## Knobby22 (8 November 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

New High.

There was no reason to sell.

Now the weak bulls are out, the price will keep increasing to a new equilibrium.

I have been holding now for over six months. Six months to go before I can sell (if I want to) with reduced capital gains and small transactions costs.


----------



## Caliente (8 November 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Yup, trading to a plan is what its all about aint it, and my plan is to let this baby ride. I still hold to my original statement that I wont consider letting this baby go before 33c. But with current momentum I'm thinking that it will be breached.

Will reassess as the month rolls on.

btw, does BMX carry any dividends? I always trade for capital gain, so if I see a dividend pop up, its a nice surprise


----------



## Duckman#72 (15 November 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

No dividend expected. I've been holding these in my superfund for a number  of months. In at 16c - and all things being equal I'm expecting them to hit 45c mid next year. Still a lot of activity on the ground before money starts rolling in for them. But they have locked in forward contracts and the market seems positive. Hope it keeps going up!


----------



## RichKid (21 December 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Another positive annct as expected saying things are on track and full ramp up is around the corner. Market seems to have expected it as prices are drifting lower on low volume. So about 30c may be the order of the day for the moment. Do they work through x'mas over there or what? I'd assume they'd take a few days off at least.


----------



## Knobby22 (21 December 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Impatient investors can't wait in rising market.
I agree with Duckman about a good increase mid next year. If they get to 25c i will buy more.


----------



## Bobby (21 December 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Last week I took a look at there mill from the gate  just outside Broken Hill.
Although not yet complete it is most impressive .
I hold a big position at the moment, but feel good about it.

This mob do seem to have there act together !
Soon they will go from a spec to mid-cap, & then open-sky ?!.
I'm thinking hard about pyramiding .

have fun Bob.


----------



## Knobby22 (22 December 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Nothing like an impressive gate.

(just joking, Merry Christmas everyone, it' been a great investing year, lets hope next year is half as good.)


----------



## RichKid (31 December 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

I'm a bit concerned technically as BMX has broken its recent uptrend line, might see a quick fall to the 200 day ma or thereabouts as happened before. Then again maybe it'll just burst through on some unexpected news??!! Who knows?


----------



## Bobby (31 December 2005)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> I'm a bit concerned technically as BMX has broken its recent uptrend line, might see a quick fall to the 200 day ma or thereabouts as happened before. Then again maybe it'll just burst through on some unexpected news??!! Who knows?




Hello RichKid,
I'm holding whats a big position for me at the moment & see it as just going along side-ways in a channel between  $0.310 & 0.285 with low volume.

But with there cash flow starting in late Feb or March 06 watch for volume increase & then the breakout, maybe as soon as mid Jan 06. 

This is just my gut feeling ?, time will soon tell !.  
Regards Bob.


----------



## RichKid (2 January 2006)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				Bobby said:
			
		

> Hello RichKid,
> I'm holding whats a big position for me at the moment & see it as just going along side-ways in a channel between  $0.310 & 0.285 with low volume.
> 
> But with there cash flow starting in late Feb or March 06 watch for volume increase & then the breakout, maybe as soon as mid Jan 06.
> ...




Hi Bobby,
Yes, seems to have dropped down to another sideways period. Just a chart showing some patterns, I'm concerned about the trajectory slowing with lower volume and a recent bearish candle spiking up....and that wedge, might just turn into a standard channel with parallel borders....


----------



## brerwallabi (2 January 2006)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

A bit of a struggle last week between buyers and sellers and low volumes too but that was the Xmas break. Watch carefully tomorrow might be a bit of action or will it continue as it has been. I will be watching for an opportunity now I have some cash but it won't be the only one I will be watching.


----------



## Bobby (3 January 2006)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

Greetings RichKid,
Yep I can see your concerns with the chart you posted, but don't be too concerned with the candle spike & wedge as both are on such low volume .

This is just the marking time period .
I'm going to get more soon, .
Just watching to know when to jump !!.  

Regards Bob.


----------



## RichKid (3 January 2006)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				Bobby said:
			
		

> Greetings RichKid,
> Yep I can see your concerns with the chart you posted, but don't be too concerned with the candle spike & wedge as both are on such low volume .
> 
> This is just the marking time period .
> ...




Yes, I agree with Brer and Bobby about the low vol possibly being because of the holiday season, no clear view yet on my part....


----------



## Caliente (9 January 2006)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*

nice little move today (topped out at .32) --> hoping this one has some momentum


----------



## Bobby (10 January 2006)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> nice little move today (topped out at .32) --> hoping this one has some momentum




Yep  maybe the next jump, (liked the volume) but it needs to close at .33 tomorrow  Why -then it will go to .37  .before  a sideways short play.   

If this is wrong I lose $$$.
Cheers Bob.
P.S. Don't think I'll be wrong..


----------



## Caliente (19 January 2006)

looks like the Gingko is a GO!

Sweet little gain today  

Just out of interest, can anyone shed light on the Government situation that is assisting BeMaX? I'll look into it myself also and report back my findings.

Cheers
-Caliente


----------



## chicken (19 January 2006)

*Re: BMX BeMax Resources*



			
				Bobby said:
			
		

> Yep  maybe the next jump, (liked the volume) but it needs to close at .33 tomorrow  Why -then it will go to .37  .before  a sideways short play.
> 
> If this is wrong I lose $$$.
> Cheers Bob.
> P.S. Don't think I'll be wrong..



News was good today..WE HAVE PRODUCTION....next stop as it had broken resistance at 33cents..40 cents.....next resistance


----------



## Duckman#72 (19 January 2006)

I have no idea about the Government assistance. Would be interesting to know.

This stock is certainly a sleeper. It doesn't seem to get any negative publicity yet the share price just plods along. Nice rise today on the back of announcement to the ASX.

Maybe I'm looking at it wrongly but in all the chaos of yesterday's fall, almost of all the shares on my watchlist fell by days end except BMX. Suggests to me that they being undervalued by the market. I like them. Long term hold for me.


----------



## Bobby (20 January 2006)

I know more about this mob as there in my backyard, todays break through made me top up to a silly amount.
Bought in again at .325 , If you think I'm a dope ? then check the price in March 06 !. : 

Regards Bob.


----------



## Caliente (20 January 2006)

Hi Duckman. turns out its an old article (2002). Just google "bemax hansard" and you'll find multiple pages. Still a Governmentally backed project is a good thing. (not counting telstra, muahahaha)


----------



## Duckman#72 (20 January 2006)

Thanks Caliente. Some of those old clippings make interesting reading. 

The site www.nationalminesatlas.gov.au/info/aimr/mineral_sands.jsp also provides an interesting coverage of mineral sands in general and paints Bemax in a good light.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 January 2006)

Very strong move today in a falling market.
Breakout imminant?


----------



## Duckman#72 (23 January 2006)

Hope so.

They did a similar thing last Wednesday when the market fell by 75points.They were up 1c most of the day only to ease at days end to finish unmoved. Certainly plenty of red about today.

With the first truckloads of raw material departing within the week it could just be the time for some SP movement.


----------



## Bobby (23 January 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Very strong move today in a falling market.
> Breakout imminant?




Yep there looking good !.
Tomorrow should tell ?!.  
 Bob.


----------



## Caliente (23 January 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> With the first truckloads of raw material departing within the week it could just be the time for some SP movement.




Big Kev --> I'm excited!


----------



## Duckman#72 (25 January 2006)

I was reading on another forum that BeMax was headed for ASX300 status. 

Firstly when does the reweighting take effect? Is it from March 2006? And secondly are you able to easily find out the companies sitting outside the Top 300 on the ASX site?

BeMax finished up at 34c today!


----------



## Bobby (30 January 2006)

I started buying up these from .20 to recently at .325, the nice problem will be the exit ?.
My usual is a cross down through  a longer M.A. but because of the potential of this stock I don't want to get caught by the usual chop chop on the ride up, so think I'll use my favorite indicator ( Gut Feel ).  

What do you think ? , as at the time of writing its trading at .385   

Have fun Bob.


----------



## sandik17 (30 January 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> I was reading on another forum that BeMax was headed for ASX300 status.
> 
> Firstly when does the reweighting take effect? Is it from March 2006? And secondly are you able to easily find out the companies sitting outside the Top 300 on the ASX site?





Anyone know anything about what Duckman's talking about here?


----------



## trader (1 February 2006)

Report by ORD MINNETT research give BMX a price of 39 cents per share once they start up and 43 cents once they have been in operation for awhile.


----------



## Duckman#72 (1 February 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> Report by ORD MINNETT research give BMX a price of 39 cents per share
> once they start up and 43 cents once they have been in operation for awhile.




That's interesting - Ords called them in March 2005 as having a 45c 12month  valuation. That means despite the company's good progress, boom resource sector and commodity prices they have effectively downgraded their price from 12 months ago. 

Mind you - Ords also currently have a valuation on Zinifex at $4.08 per share.

More concerning was the announcement this morning by Imperial (IMP) - holders of 18% of BeMax shares. They have burned through $200K this quarter and only have $200K left in the bank.

Might look at getting some cashflows in by taking profits on current BeMax share price. If IMP flood the market the SP will head south. Am I thinking correctly?

Also how does an Investment Company spend $200k (half it's cash reserves) in a quarter?


----------



## Bobby (1 February 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> That's interesting - Ords called them in March 2005 as having a 45c 12month  valuation. That means despite the company's good progress, boom resource sector and commodity prices they have effectively downgraded their price from 12 months ago.
> 
> Mind you - Ords also currently have a valuation on Zinifex at $4.08 per share.
> 
> ...




Hi Duckman,
Just noticed you stated 18% ? , Could you re-check that.
Thought it was 5.3%.

Bob.


----------



## Duckman#72 (2 February 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hi Duckman,
> Just noticed you stated 18% ? , Could you re-check that.
> Thought it was 5.3%.
> 
> Bob.




Hi Bob

Sorry - I think you are correct. I got my figure from the Ord Minnett BMX research page where Imperial One is listed as 18.4% shareholder. But yes I do believe you are correct - they still have Cristal at 30% and Sons of Gwalia at 20%.

Sorry - brain explosion. Thanks for pulling me up.

Duckman


----------



## Caliente (3 February 2006)

hi, could someone please explain to me why it matters whether ORD owns 5 or 18% ??? 

Cheers
/Caliente


----------



## tasmanian (3 February 2006)

gday,

its not ord.  

IMP own 5.3% in BMX.IMP sp is .001.bmx is 40c

5.3% o 40c???


----------



## Bobby (3 February 2006)

Gee today BMX did it again , hard to know how high it can go . : 

Regards Bob.


----------



## 77TRADER77 (5 February 2006)

I bought these buggers at 26.5 cents 
Sold at 32
Bought at 31
Sold at 33.5
Bought at 38cents and this time Im SMART .....they are going to HIT BLUE SKY when first SALES go Through


----------



## Bobby (5 February 2006)

77TRADER77 said:
			
		

> I bought these buggers at 26.5 cents
> Sold at 32
> Bought at 31
> Sold at 33.5
> Bought at 38cents and this time Im SMART .....they are going to HIT BLUE SKY when first SALES go Through




Well good to see your back in them ! & now you won't be Selling for some time I think ? : 

Bob.


----------



## chicken (6 February 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Well good to see your back in them ! & now you won't be Selling for some time I think ? :
> 
> Bob.



Just read on Hc by sabrethtooth...article by abc finance news...That BMX Snapper deposit is BETTER than even the great Ginko deposit...this is looking great...I also noticed reading about this company..the WA mine and deposit was bought from no other company but SGW...Sons of Gwalia...so another group utilising the assets...I bought and all mining is on track...and all sales contracts are in place...looks to be another winner...


----------



## 77TRADER77 (6 February 2006)

WoW you guys beat me to the Punch! I was about to buy more BEMAX and soon as I place another order UP she goes again. CEO Tony Shirfan must be the key cause he keeps shareholders informed and they deliver what they promise.... great management team. Thats what us traders & investors demand!


----------



## sandik17 (16 February 2006)

Shouldn't be having too much trouble with buying at the moment 77trader77...what's the go here..
With so much good news, what's happening to this share price?


----------



## Caliente (16 February 2006)

WHY is the BMX stock price collapsing? THis seems to be more than just your  typical 'Joe Average' correction. Anyone?


----------



## Bobby (16 February 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> WHY is the BMX stock price collapsing? THis seems to be more than just your  typical 'Joe Average' correction. Anyone?




Looks like too many just selling at market last few days, but notice its on its way back now (fingers crossed!).

Bob.


----------



## Duckman#72 (16 February 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Looks like too many just selling at market last few days, but notice its on its way back now (fingers crossed!).
> 
> Bob.




Extremely positive ASX announcement made today - looks as if it was put out to counter the slide.


----------



## chicken (17 February 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Extremely positive ASX announcement made today - looks as if it was put out to counter the slide.



Please read the update on www.bemax.com.au  the first two sentences tells us where the company is at...BMX said they propeled themself to the 5th largest producer of titanium feed...in the world and are on parr with RIO,Iluka BHP and the sp at present price as they are now a producer of standing is cheap for 37cents....as soon as they have production figures the SP will be much better....one to hold and buy for long term....check their webside www.bemax.com.au  great reading and good presentation....check it...I am holding


----------



## tasmanian (17 February 2006)

Hi chicken

Do you have any thoughts on IMP? They hold 5.3% of BMX currently trading 1c.

cheers


----------



## chicken (17 February 2006)

tasmanian said:
			
		

> Hi chicken
> 
> Do you have any thoughts on IMP? They hold 5.3% of BMX currently trading 1c.
> 
> cheers



No I dont know this company and cannot make a comment as I have not researched it..as far as BMX is concerned..www.bemax.com.au  read what it says...will be very profitable this group I understand that they may get into the asx 300 in march......


----------



## Duckman#72 (17 February 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> ..will be very profitable this group I understand that they may get into the asx 300 in march......




Hi Chicken

Please see my post #82 in this thread. Does anyone know how to search on the ASX site or any others - actually how far off the ASX 300 companies such as Bemax are. And when it is updated and how often etc. 

Duckman


----------



## 77TRADER77 (19 February 2006)

BEMAX-Update Mid Feb/06
CORRECTION FROM HIGH OF 44 cents sees these as great buy at 38-42c. According to Bemax Website original guestimates of valuation at 43cents when there was no serious shortage of zircon... Refer latest BMX company announcement. Appears they need price fortified... possibly frightened cashed up BHP might takem over. My opinion only.
Always research research research.


----------



## Duckman#72 (19 February 2006)

77TRADER77 said:
			
		

> BEMAX-Update Mid Feb/06
> CORRECTION FROM HIGH OF 44 cents sees these as great buy at 38-42c. According to Bemax Website original guestimates of valuation at 43cents when there was no serious shortage of zircon... Refer latest BMX company announcement. Appears they need price fortified... possibly frightened cashed up BHP might takem over. My opinion only.
> Always research research research.




I agree 77Trader77.

And why wouldn't they be frightened!! The company announcement last Thursday could have been announced to the ASX under the banner "FOR SALE - BRILLIANTLY RUN SMALL MINER, HUGE RESOURCE TENEMENTS, STABLE MARKET, DEVELOPMENT ALMOST COMPLETE WITH SALES REVENUE STARTING SHORTLY". 

Surely one of the big players would be interested?


----------



## Bobby (20 February 2006)

77TRADER77 said:
			
		

> BEMAX-Update Mid Feb/06
> CORRECTION FROM HIGH OF 44 cents sees these as great buy at 38-42c. According to Bemax Website original guestimates of valuation at 43cents when there was no serious shortage of zircon... Refer latest BMX company announcement. Appears they need price fortified... possibly frightened cashed up BHP might takem over. My opinion only.
> Always research research research.




Well now that you've dropped your guts, guess others have seen what you're about. Now aren't you a clever boy. : 
Hope to get more tomorrow like you 77trader77!

Bob.


----------



## zoo (20 February 2006)

I have said all along that once bmx get the shop up and running , then they will be lucky to see out 12 months from production date as imho, a bigger player will swallow them....Iluka tenements next door as well...Ive been surprised that bmx have actually been able to pull off the seemingly impossible, getting a startup mine up and running without any catstrophes or major hurdles to contend with...that we know of.This resource market is all about consolidation and growing future revenues and mineral sands will be part of that mix...cheers


----------



## chicken (20 February 2006)

77TRADER77 said:
			
		

> BEMAX-Update Mid Feb/06
> CORRECTION FROM HIGH OF 44 cents sees these as great buy at 38-42c. According to Bemax Website original guestimates of valuation at 43cents when there was no serious shortage of zircon... Refer latest BMX company announcement. Appears they need price fortified... possibly frightened cashed up BHP might takem over. My opinion only.
> Always research research research.



In this market anything is possible....though...43cents per share will not buy this group...perhaps 50c to 60c might do it.......IMHO


----------



## zoo (20 February 2006)

nah...not a chance at 40-50c....all hypothetical of course but a takeover pitched at bmx would be aimed at 80c imo...nothing less would be close..and thats talking about it now...in 6 mths time it increases...but bmx is a big growing setup...and will get bigger..pullbacks inevitable but a nice little play for sure.Cheers


----------



## chicken (20 February 2006)

zoo said:
			
		

> nah...not a chance at 40-50c....all hypothetical of course but a takeover pitched at bmx would be aimed at 80c imo...nothing less would be close..and thats talking about it now...in 6 mths time it increases...but bmx is a big growing setup...and will get bigger..pullbacks inevitable but a nice little play for sure.Cheers



I must say I do agree with you...should have some idea how the company is doing at the end of March....see their website..www.bemax.com.au   I do like what they said lately and yes I do agree what you posted..as soon as the public in Australia are made more aware of Bemax potential..the sp will explode....this is good stock..I am holding a swag of them....


----------



## chicken (22 February 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> I must say I do agree with you...should have some idea how the company is doing at the end of March....see their website..www.bemax.com.au   I do like what they said lately and yes I do agree what you posted..as soon as the public in Australia are made more aware of Bemax potential..the sp will explode....this is good stock..I am holding a swag of them....



Iluka just increased the price of Zircon by 25%...great for all sandmine holders as BMX will follow suite.....no wonder the SP started moving today..watch this SP in march.....when we get our first results


----------



## zoo (22 February 2006)

OK..so our current position is bmx sp running up and possible asx 300 inclusion talk would be a driving force.

IMHO only, I can see it hitting 45c before March 3 date...IF the current market sentiment stays intact and there is no adverse leaking of info pointing to missing out on asx inclusion.

If admitted and the price has surged to 45 area...then clearly 50 will be under threat.....if on the other hand no inclusion is coming, then 36 area should again be tested..

Sounds like Im sitting on the fence but I believe the stock is getting to a knife edge balancing act.....and that my friends is how a good market should be...with the only short term driver we need to focus on is in fact the asx 300 question...the rest will certainly look after itself..

All of this is purely my thoughts...hope it brings up some interesting chatter on a very good little startup story.


----------



## chicken (23 February 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> Iluka just increased the price of Zircon by 25%...great for all sandmine holders as BMX will follow suite.....no wonder the SP started moving today..watch this SP in march.....when we get our first results



Does this not give you the answer  beside the ASX 300 listing...it does me


----------



## zoo (23 February 2006)

yep, another piece to the puzzle chicken, my post was based on asx 300 bullishness mainly but your right as well imo.  Zircon prices and order book stability a plus....with ILU struggling...hmmm, interesting.


----------



## zoo (23 February 2006)

Solid break to 39c..Fri should be    interesting to say the least.


----------



## chicken (23 February 2006)

zoo said:
			
		

> Solid break to 39c..Fri should be    interesting to say the least.



You call 3 trades a solid break..give over ,takes more than that to reduce the price..and one of the sales was a X in a brokers office..I see this SP higher, as soon as news filters out, re buying cheaper now is the time to buy this stock as in 6 months you looking at a much higher price..Iluka just increased their price of Zircon by 25% and I am sure the same thing will happen in BMX ......there is a world shortage of this material...If the SP comes down..I AM BUYING More


----------



## zoo (23 February 2006)

short term weakness for all to see from today, didnt look like breaking up to me..  imo you will buy cheaper Friday but of course, the bigger longterm picture is rosy...good money to be made in these dips tho and remember...lets not get crazy on it, plenty of stocks, plenty of time...if you miss this next run you will have a chance again. Cheers


----------



## BraceFace (23 February 2006)

Be careful guys.

The profit margin on the new Pooncarie deposit is going to be influenced by fuel prices. Big haulage costs involved in not only the minerals, (140km to Broken Hill and then rail to coast) but possibly the overburden as well (and there's plenty of that).

If fuel prices go up, share price might get hammered.


----------



## zoo (24 February 2006)

Thats a fair point and another piece to the jigsaw that would be investors need to understand...already paying $1.38 a litre in the bush, and thats with oil down....

I think the main thing to understand is all cards are nearly on the table and the market will be able to value the company on what it brings to the table in way of product...quality product. They are hitting the big assays zones first to get the early bucks and cash in on good prices, will bombard us with good news stories....eventually it will come down to "show me the money".

Excellent and impressive to get it up and running to this point...huge project, long life, predators waiting, is bmx a 40c company??? Whack a dollar in front of it and lets see this post again in 12 mths...

Cheers...all views my own..do your own sums.


----------



## chicken (26 February 2006)

Zoo,Analyst,and all the other names you use to post...you come up with a new slant all the time..Did I not just post that Zircon price had been increased by 25%.....as far as energy prices..well everyone has to pay more even BHP....no wonder prices are rising...BMX will repot at the end of March...I bought and also feel they will jet go higher due to their production...and anyone wants to check them out go to www.bemax.com.au


----------



## wayneL (26 February 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> Zoo,Analyst,and all the other names you use to post...you come up with a new slant all the time..Did I not just post that Zircon price had been increased by 25%.....as far as energy prices..well everyone has to pay more even BHP....no wonder prices are rising...BMX will repot at the end of March...I bought and also feel they will jet go higher due to their production...and anyone wants to check them out go to www.bemax.com.au




To clear up any confusion: by comparing IP addresses, it is apparent that "zoo" and "The Analyst" live in different states and could not be the same person.

Cheers


----------



## zoo (26 February 2006)

Cheers Moderator, why is it that when someone offers another slant on a stock, some people go a little....different? 

Open forum means diff views appreciated....lol.

Good trading guys.


----------



## chicken (26 February 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> To clear up any confusion: by comparing IP addresses, it is apparent that "zoo" and "The Analyst" live in different states and could not be the same person.
> 
> Cheers



At least that is cleared up...have discovered that the analyst uses a lot of different names on one board he uses 8 different names..my apology ZOO..have a nice day...also Zoo yes I like your slant on this stock..re $1.40 in 12 months very likely.....another Iluka in the making I pointed out that Bemax bought from Sons of Gwalia the sandmining assets great one to watch..BMX are ramping up their production..seems all good news...


----------



## zoo (27 February 2006)

Apoplogy accepted chicken...but your cred has taken a hit in my books....now, back to the shares..


----------



## chicken (2 March 2006)

Bemax will give an update on their performance this months...the stockprice is cheap for the underlying fundamentals as they are now in production see www.bemax.com.au  and it looks to me they are on the ball.....read the webside as it gives you a good understanding of this company..I am impressed as  Bmx achieved all their goals so far...part of the company is an asset they bought from Sons of Gwalia in WA....all a go there...


----------



## chicken (2 March 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> Bemax will give an update on their performance this months...the stockprice is cheap for the underlying fundamentals as they are now in production see www.bemax.com.au  and it looks to me they are on the ball.....read the webside as it gives you a good understanding of this company..I am impressed as  Bmx achieved all their goals so far...part of the company is an asset they bought from Sons of Gwalia in WA....all a go there...



Well,it looks as BMX has turned the corner...made a profit..and started producing at the Ginko..the results are excelent as the result does not include their new production..so the next year results will all be positive..see Zircon increased in value by 25%...allwill show up in their next 1/2 year financials...looks all good for BMX...look at their full year results....out now


----------



## Ann (2 March 2006)

Hello Chicken,

May I offer you my thoughts on a chart?


----------



## Bobby (2 March 2006)

Yep its building up for the next Blow, its coming this month !. : 

Bob


----------



## RichKid (2 March 2006)

Ann said:
			
		

> Hello Chicken,
> 
> May I offer you my thoughts on a chart?




I've been watching this as well, Ann's chart is great.
Main point I've noted so far is the triangle like pattern forming and its similarity to a similar smaller pattern formed earlier (see first quarter of chart with pivot low at first half of triangle, similar to recent pivot low which closed the earlier gap that Ann points out). btw I thought the gap was closed? or does it have to be a close below it? either way buyers drove price up strongly that pivot day.

So onwards? Trend still very much intact. Guess a lot will ride on the annct. Certainly hasn't been any fresh buying on a big scale since people took profits at the last high. 

Might range a bit imo but I've got this wrong so often it's not funny. Current ledge around 39c may be a low risk entry, but which way will it break? Or is it not a ledge?


----------



## chicken (3 March 2006)

Made it into the ASX300 and the ST&POORE ALLORDS......


----------



## ctp6360 (3 March 2006)

Ann, I like your analysis of the daily graph, but did you glance at the weekly or monthly graph at all? From what I can tell, both are trending upwards...


----------



## Ann (3 March 2006)

Hi ctp6360,

No I must confess, I don't look at anything more than a daily. I have tried to work with weekly charts and even glanced at monthly charts at one stage. I noted on a couple of the monthly charts  of the sectors and indices that some actually showed the odd, reasonable Kangaroo tail where the roos actually jumped in the right direction.

A number of  Bulkowski's chart patterns also require the chart to be viewed on a weekly. I am tending to give these a miss in my studies. 

The way I read a chart is to look for really subtle hints. Things that you can only just see if one concentrates very hard. The weeklies lose all that subtlty and I only feel I am getting too broad a view of the overall picture and missing my all important subtle clues......sometimes it feels like detective work with a magnifying glass


----------



## ctp6360 (3 March 2006)

Thanks for your reply Ann, I really enjoy your analyses which is why I commented, I have recently been reading "Come inside my trading room" by Dr Alexander Elder, and his technique is to look at trends on 3 "screens" where he looks for trends in 3 different time frames relative to how you work, for instance if you normally look at dailies you look at weeklies and monthlies..

He recommends that if there is a defined and common trend between the weekly and the monthly graph (like there is in BMX's case) and there is a drop in the dailies, that this is a good time to buy.

I have no experience in this other than just reading half the book, so I'm not saying this is what is going on here, just that I have observed that in this case you get a much different perspective by looking at the "bigger picture" in terms of the weekly and monthly graphs.

Please keep your analyses coming, I think you're doing a great job, and I'm learning by looking at them!


----------



## Ann (3 March 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> I have recently been reading "Come inside my trading room" by Dr Alexander Elder, and his technique is to look at trends on 3 "screens" where he looks for trends in 3 different time frames relative to how you work, for instance if you normally look at dailies you look at weeklies and monthlies..
> 
> He recommends that if there is a defined and common trend between the weekly and the monthly graph (like there is in BMX's case) and there is a drop in the dailies, that this is a good time to buy.




Yes split screens could be interesting ctp6360. I have never had the opportunity to do that with charts. There are so many great trading books around, every one will have something to enrich your knowledge. Perhaps if you enjoy the Elder book you may like to glance at another book by one of Elder's disciples....."The Aggressive Investor" by Colin Nicholson. He is a wonderful speaker, he makes very few public appearances but if you get the opportunity to hear him speak I can really recommend him.

I think I noticed Colin's book was on special at the Aussiestockforum's bookshop. I think...maybe? Sorry if I am wrong. Easy to find anyway.


----------



## Bobby (5 March 2006)

Looks like my secret true ratios say that BMX will move up tomorrow.
Although I'm over topped up will be buying on the offer early.

Do not take this as a buy as I may be wrong.

But I think not.  

Regards Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Looks like my secret true ratios say that BMX will move up tomorrow.
> Although I'm over topped up will be buying on the offer early.
> 
> Do not take this as a buy as I may be wrong.
> ...





These ratios of yours......


----------



## Bobby (6 March 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> These ratios of yours......




Yep Snake them ratios were correct again,  up goes BMX !.

Have fun Bob.


----------



## chicken (6 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Yep Snake them ratios were correct again,  up goes BMX !.
> 
> Have fun Bob.



YEP,looks as if the funds are selling Iluka and buying Bemax...Iluka dropping in value and BMX rising..nearly 5million shares traded today..yep, RichKid hope you still got some because the SP is going north...you little beauty.....looks as if this will be another winner....


----------



## Bobby (6 March 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> YEP,looks as if the funds are selling Iluka and buying Bemax...Iluka dropping in value and BMX rising..nearly 5million shares traded today..yep, RichKid hope you still got some because the SP is going north...you little beauty.....looks as if this will be another winner....




Yes today was most interesting Chicken, the battle tomorrow may be the transformation to open a new high later this week ?   .

Bob.


----------



## chicken (6 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Yes today was most interesting Chicken, the battle tomorrow may be the transformation to open a new high later this week ?   .
> 
> Bob.



Should see 46cents this week.....its a goer this one...looked at some technicals and its all go....money flow, volume, its all good.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 March 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> Should see 46cents this week.....its a goer this one...looked at some technicals and its all go....money flow, volume, its all good.




Chicken you are the man. 
Now I know why *you * pick the winners.
Like the avatar, too. :nuts:


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 March 2006)

Ann said:
			
		

> Hi ctp6360,
> 
> No I must confess, I don't look at anything more than a daily. I have tried to work with weekly charts and even glanced at monthly charts at one stage. I noted on a couple of the monthly charts  of the sectors and indices that some actually showed the odd, reasonable Kangaroo tail where the roos actually jumped in the right direction.
> 
> ...




Interesting stuff Ann!


----------



## chicken (7 March 2006)

Looks as if we will again have a higher opening...great stock this $1 by year end..I meant to say $1+ by year end


----------



## Duckman#72 (7 March 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> Looks as if we will again have a higher opening...great stock this $1 by year end..I meant to say $1+ by year end




With all due respect Chicken.......I am beginning to think that your posts are the "Kiss of Death". I hope your increased interest in BMX doesn't stall the share price like SBM. If so.......on behalf of all BMX shareholders.........move along to your next stock please.  Ha ha 

In all seriousness.....just when this stock would benefit from a kick in the market we see red everywhere. It continually finds itself running uphill. It has to take a trick soon.

Duckman


----------



## GreatPig (7 March 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> I am beginning to think that your posts are the "Kiss of Death"



You mean the stocks become a bit hen-pecked? 

GP


----------



## Knobby22 (7 March 2006)

Did you hear the one about the hen, duck and pig?


----------



## Bobby (7 March 2006)

Well just did the True ratios again, looks like BMX are going to jump tomorrow up.
As before I'll be buying early on the offer, can't help myself as its like finding money   do you bend over to pick it up ? or just walk on ?.

I may be wrong.

I think not   .

Bob.


----------



## 77TRADER77 (7 March 2006)

BEMAX-A GREAT BUY AT 41 CENTS!!

Guys I was just going through the BMX Market Depth and looking at Postings here. 
This afternoon I picked up my MX BIZ mag from Wynyard Station and guess what? YEP *Ord Minnett * Simon Coggins gives Bemax Resources NL the TIP OF THE DAY. 
Looks like all the bunnies either panicked or profit took, but theyll still have to buy this great stock!
TRADERS read up on your BMX site. 
Now BMX is in the ASX300 its only a matter of time before the Big players buy in to benefit from the Zircon sales now Illuka Resources has a dark cloud over it.
Bobby I dont know where you get your 'TRUE RATIOS' from but I know you're on the money KID. Market drops today and BMX? ROCK SOLID 'MONEY GREEN'


----------



## GreatPig (7 March 2006)

77TRADER77 said:
			
		

> Market drops today and BMX? ROCK SOLID 'MONEY GREEN'



Green today???

Looks rather red to me.

GP


----------



## Bobby (7 March 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Green today???
> 
> Looks rather red to me.
> 
> GP




Yep looks red tonight, think 77trader77 is getting excited about tomorrow.
Your thoughts GP about tomorrow ?

Bob.


----------



## GreatPig (7 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Your thoughts GP about tomorrow ?



A **** of a busy day - software to write, project plans to update, research to undertake. It'll probably rain in the...

... oh, you mean for BMX? 

Well I don't generally like to speculate, but since I'm holding, I should say Holders BEWARE!  I've jinxed it! 

While of course anything could happen, I think the huge up volume yesterday and relatively small down volume today are a good sign of more gains. As with the previous week, we could see a few days of small losses or gains as the price curves around against the new trend line, but hopefully then should continue to push up.

If I wanted to hazard some wave analysis, at which I'm an extreme novice, I might do it like this (attached). That would give the current run as combined wave 3's, which must be a good sign.

In the end though for me, I'll just continue to hold until I'm told to sell - or until I sell just before heading overseas on holiday. I'll probably hold a few shares over the couple of weeks odd I'm away, but I don't think BMX will be one of them no matter how well it's doing at the time.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Bobby (8 March 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> A **** of a busy day - software to write, project plans to update, research to undertake. It'll probably rain in the...
> 
> ... oh, you mean for BMX?
> 
> ...




Greetings GP ,
That start was funny  : .
You have no idea whats going to happen, although you're somewhat positive on BMX .
My Strong advice is don't sell when you go overseas mate.
Just think how you may feel when its a $ something later this year ?.
Just have fun in the meantime.

Bob.


----------



## BraceFace (8 March 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> While of course anything could happen, I think the huge up volume yesterday and relatively small down volume today are a good sign of more gains. As with the previous week, we could see a few days of small losses or gains as the price curves around against the new trend line, but hopefully then should continue to push up.
> GP




Do you think that the large volume yesterday may have been a lot of nervous investors who "missed" the last high and have hung on to their shares waiting for another high?
I'd be interested to hear Nick Radge's analysis of this one....


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 March 2006)

Money was flowing out of it today just like it was flowing into it yesterday. 
:twak: The amount of volume was the difference though.


----------



## Bobby (8 March 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Money was flowing out of it today just like it was flowing into it yesterday.
> :twak: The amount of volume was the difference though.



 Hullo Snake,
Monday someone or some people bought up BMX at best, then all the rabbits jumped in.  :sheep: 
Tuesday only the rabbits traded.
Tomorrow someone or some people will will repeat this untill the rabbits get control again. 

Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hullo Snake,
> Yesterday someone or some people bought up BMX at best, then all the rabbits jumped in.  :sheep:
> Tomorrow someone or some people will will repeat this untill the rabbits get control again.
> 
> Bob.




Well Bobby,

We`ll have to  :whip those rabbits then heh.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 March 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Did you hear the one about the hen, duck and pig?




What about the snake?

It is important to remember the market will determine what is good or not. Prophesising about the future.......dreaming or ramping? :blaah:


----------



## chicken (8 March 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> What about the snake?
> 
> It is important to remember the market will determine what is good or not. Prophesising about the future.......dreaming or ramping? :blaah:



I just love downrampers especially when they have not got a clue what they are talking about....talking on this board will not influense price  but people will make an effort to research their stocks more..my recomendation is for BMX why..well take your time and check out www.bemax.com.au  and research BMX...you will find there is a hugh amount of upside in this stock and NOW  that they have 2 operations going as when you read their webside which is well presented....the company...has a hugh upside as they are dealing in a specialty field...all I can say I bought over 200k in shares and I am convinced that this is a goer..now in the ASX300 and All Ords...Fund managers are switching from Iluka to BMX as the upside is higher than with their present shareholding..MAKE YOUR OWN RESEARCH....but Rich KID knew this one is one day going to fire ,well the day is here now....


----------



## Nick Radge (8 March 2006)

Here is some for you guys. Its the weekly chart and we need to see how this week closes before having a clear idea. A low close this week means overhanging supply still has the upper hand and that must be cleared before prices can move higher.

http://www.projectstreamer.com/users/reefcap/ASF_BMX/  (Note: The commentary may start before the video. Just wait for the chart to appear, select stop, then play)

FWIW, I cover about 120 stocks per month on daily and weekly time frames using the video style. Extensive volume analysis can give a great insight into what one should expect, especially if you add in your own fundamentals. 

Nick

_This post may contain advice that has been prepared by Reef Capital Coaching ABN 24 092 309 978 (“RCC”) and is general advice and does not take account of your objectives, financial situation or needs. Before acting on this general advice you should therefore consider the appropriateness of the advice having regard to your situation. We recommend you obtain financial, legal and taxation advice before making any financial investment decision.

Past performance is not a reliable indication of future performance. This material has been prepared based on information believed to be accurate at the time of publication. Subsequent changes in circumstances may occur at any time and may impact the accuracy of the information._


----------



## Knobby22 (8 March 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> What about the snake?
> 
> It is important to remember the market will determine what is good or not. Prophesising about the future.......dreaming or ramping? :blaah:




How did I forget?
And I agree, it's getting a bit over exuberant on this thread.
All this self congraulations, high emotions and ramping.


----------



## Ann (8 March 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> How did I forget?
> And I agree, it's getting a bit over exuberant on this thread.
> All this self congraulations, high emotions and ramping.




Hi Knobby22,

Let me throw in a bit of balance to all the exuberance with my take of the stock in a chart. I may well be wrong of course.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 March 2006)

That's interesting Ann and I would not be surprised to see a retace to 36c.
How does the market sentiment indicator work? What does it measure?


----------



## Ann (8 March 2006)

Hi Knobby 22

Here is a definition I have posted elsewhere, I have done a cut and paste for you....

_Positive Volume Index (PVI)


The Positive Volume Index (PVI) was created by Paul Dysart. It looks at days where the volume has increased from the previous day. The idea being that the "uninformed buyers" takes positions on days with higher volumes.

Therefore, the PVI displays what the not-so-smart-money is doing.

The Negative Volume Index (NVI), displays what the smart money is doing, on days with decreased volume, the "smart money" is quietly taking positions.

Note, however, that the PVI is not a contrarian indicator. Even though the PVI is supposed to show what the not-so-smart-money is doing, it still trends in the same direction as prices.



In the MetaStock Indicator Builder dialogue, PVI is written:

Cum(If(V>Ref(V,-1),ROC(C,1,%),0))

Translated: Cumulate the following: If the current volume "V" is greater than the previous period's volume "Ref(V,-1)", then compute the Rate-of-Change "ROC" of the Closing price "C" for one period expressed as a percentage; otherwise ( if the current volume is less than the previous volume), set the day's Rate-of-Change of the closing price computation to zero before cumulating._


----------



## ctp6360 (8 March 2006)

Ann is there any reason the Y-axis of your graph is not to scale, I think it makes the graph extremely misleading! To me the whole point of a graph is to have it to scale? I might be missing something, I was just curious why you had it that way?


----------



## Knobby22 (8 March 2006)

The graph is logarithimic.
It more clearly shows change than a linear graph.
The price going from 25 to 50c is equivalent to a share going from 50c to $1.00.


----------



## Ann (8 March 2006)

Knobby22,

Well done, you know your stuff!! Yes it is set in Log.

CTP6360,

Yes there is quite a difference between Log and Linear. I did not mean to appear to mislead but I prefer to look at my charts logarithimicly as it allows me to see better contours in the longer term. I find looking at a chart in linear, it flattens out. Having said that, if I want to draw long term trend lines I find they are more likely to be 'true' in linear setting than if I draw them in Log. I believe Guppy has a preference for Linear. If you are a short term trader, it makes no difference both scales look the same.

I will put up the same chart in Linear and you will see the pattern is still consistant and the price gap is still relevent.


----------



## Ann (8 March 2006)

While we are at it, in a genuine attempt not to mislead, lets draw a different pattern on the same Linear chart. I have drawn a Symmetrical Triangle which on this chart is potentially a bullish outcome. All in the eye of the beholder.

I don't buy miners so my only interest is to practice charting by offering charts. I have no interest in the outcome so I don't have a bias. I throw the lines where they feel right. I can be wrong of course......

Never to mislead, just the way I look at something.


----------



## brerwallabi (9 March 2006)

Still over that upper trend line from end of March last year, anyway what do I know never heard of this till Richkid brought it to everybodys attention last year. I sold before when it became static in low 30's, bought back at 35.5 reading it to be around 50cps but I can't quite pin the timeframe all the fundamentals seem to be glowing so I can't see why 50 cps is not realistic based on fundamentals but this could be a significant barrrier its such a nice round figure.


----------



## RichKid (9 March 2006)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Still over that upper trend line from end of March last year, anyway what do I know never heard of this till Richkid brought it to everybodys attention last year. I sold before when it became static in low 30's, bought back at 35.5 reading it to be around 50cps but I can't quite pin the timeframe all the fundamentals seem to be glowing so I can't see why 50 cps is not realistic based on fundamentals but this could be a significant barrrier its such a nice round figure.




imho the important thing to remember here, pure t/a, is that we are now forming a triangle of some sort near new highs, IF this bullish patterns succeeds then all the pent up energy of the last few years can only go up. First sign of support above the recent all time high is all this needs imo as that would take this well clear of the multi-year resistance. That recent long tailed pivot is a good sign as it showed that buyers were keen to enter the market on weakness at these high levels and again we see recent accumulation throughout the day. Any declines should be on low volume to fit the scenario above.

BUT that breakout is yet to happen, I've taken a position, a very aggressive one, but think a clearer pattern will emerge soon. What interests me is all those very high volume days peppered along the chart over the last year, with big white candles, someone is buying this up. Just check the chart and tick them off, no big offloads yet. Next step for drama/volatility is that recent high imo. 

The fundamentals ppl can check the holdings in BMX to see which instos have the biggest lots and if they've offloaded since buying.


----------



## RichKid (9 March 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> What interests me is all those very high volume days peppered along the chart over the last year, with big white candles, someone is buying this up. Just check the chart and tick them off, no big offloads yet. Next step for drama/volatility is that recent high imo.




oops, I've made a mistake. I just checked the eod chart and reviewed some of Markmau's and Nick Radge's comments in the volume thread- looks like I underestimated the importance of the relatively low range bar recently, very high volume but sellers kept the price from going too high. So let's see if we can overcome those sellers, the follow through that was required after the big volume day is yet to show. I'm looking for the next minor pivot low of this triangle. Live and learn for me.


----------



## Ann (9 March 2006)

Hey Rich Kid,

I know I am only a second rate citizen..a female not to be taken seriously but.....hey babe this stock is seriously still in play. In fact the clever traders are probably loading up their portfolios....,nix me. I don't buy miners. So whatever I say is pure rot or unbiased observations.......you be the judge.


----------



## brerwallabi (10 March 2006)

Ann said:
			
		

> a female not to be taken seriously



I take you very seriously Ann, you offer something in your posts that makes one think and look a bit deeper. We have had differences on opinions on a few stocks before on another site but on BMX I am with you all the way, btw I hold just a few more now he he.


----------



## chicken (10 March 2006)

Ann said:
			
		

> Hey Rich Kid,
> 
> I know I am only a second rate citizen..a female not to be taken seriously but.....hey babe this stock is seriously still in play. In fact the clever traders are probably loading up their portfolios....,nix me. I don't buy miners. So whatever I say is pure rot or unbiased observations.......you be the judge.



Ann,you are like a breath of fresh air.....your posting is superb as its at least understood by all as far as 2nd rate citizen..who told you that...because the female brain is better organised than most or 95% of males brains...our testosterones get in the way too much...anyway thanks for your posting..as far as miners is concerned...well they are hot to trot...and that is where the money is at present...mind you only due to INDIA,and China who are buying like mad...this cycle will last for a few more years yet...and at present money can be made  By the way Ann...BMX will rise a lot further and my prediction is an increase of 100% on present price SP...as they are getting stuck into producing the goods....some funds selling Iluka to buy BMX..makes sense to me after all BMX only 40c at present.....and a huge upside potential.


----------



## Bobby (17 March 2006)

Hey All,
Hope you read this before opening today, now check the time of this post !.

Price & volume Jump today UP & UP   

I bought more again   

Bob.


----------



## chicken (17 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> Hope you read this before opening today, now check the time of this post !.
> 
> Price & volume Jump today UP & UP
> ...



BOB, its only a matter of time before this share will move higher..why ,well they just started end of January their production and its ALL looking good and they will be the next  Iluka...so at present lot of manipulations going on..but 40cents its a CHEAP buy with  great prospects..I am in....for longterm hold....funds are buying and manipulating like today.....its a buy or hold.....their webside www.bemax.com.au


----------



## RichKid (18 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> Hope you read this before opening today, now check the time of this post !.
> 
> Price & volume Jump today UP & UP
> ...




Any specific reason for your UP & UP comments Bob? The jump didn't happen today either. This is a ramp imo, please have something new and of substance to add- thanks. Goes for you too Chicken.


----------



## pch (19 March 2006)

I did some valuations on this stock based on growing EPS, selling in 10 years at a PE of 14 (generous I usually use 10 to be ultra conservative), and discounting by 11% to account for inflation and risk.

Comsec has their 06 EPS as 1c per share, 07 EPS as 2.4c and 08 EPS is wrong (they have the 07 figure there). If we assume 08 is going to be 3c per share (a growth of 20% from previous year), then the company has to grow 10% annually from then on to justify the *present* price.

If we grow the company at 20% annually instead of 10%, its the present value comes out at around 80c. Now its not unusual for companies to have massive growth, particularly when they are small. But its rare for a company to sustain such growth rates over the long term. 20% annually by any company would make for some very pleased shareholders.

Based on my sell PE and other assumptions, to make it worth $1, the company would have to grow at an average of around 25% annually.

Do you think it can acheive it?

(of course change the asusmptions and change the outcome significantly


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (19 March 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Any specific reason for your UP & UP comments Bob? The jump didn't happen today either. This is a ramp imo, please have something new and of substance to add- thanks. Goes for you too Chicken.




Although this stock is going nowhere at the moment, it appears to have money flowing into it even though sellers are starting take a hold. Indicators are confirming price action, which is all they are good for, but money is flowing into it more than out of it. Interesting :screwy:

You know what they say about support, keep hitting it and it is real......wher`s the resistance though?


----------



## Bobby (19 March 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Any specific reason for your UP & UP comments Bob? The jump didn't happen today either. This is a ramp imo, please have something new and of substance to add- thanks. Goes for you too Chicken.




I don't ramp   Richkid & Chicken does not as well, this stock is having a hassle to do whats natural with its strength.
Check out my post on Nick Radge - An example of trading with volume, posts - 25 his answer post 26.
After this manipulation is overcome & it will soon, I can then remind you of calling Me & Chicken rampers !.

Lets see who is RIGHT soon ?

Bob.


----------



## RichKid (19 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> I don't ramp   Richkid & Chicken does not as well, this stock is having a hassle to do whats natural with its strength.
> Check out my post on Nick Radge - An example of trading with volume, posts - 25 his answer post 26.
> After this manipulation is overcome & it will soon, I can then remind you of calling Me & Chicken rampers !.
> 
> ...




Bob,

This is not about being right- if BMX goes to $10 then that's great. It's about the quality of postings. For the record I'm long BMX too so I'm not acting in self interest or trying to discourage you. But I can't really see these forums improving unless we at least maintain a standard. 

I have read your posts in the volume analysis thread and that's excellent material that Nick has posted in reply to your post but, again, that is not the issue. Also note that as far as I know of Nick he doesn't say he can predict prices or that he knows exactly which way a stock will go- in his book he says each trade has a 50/50 chance of being a winner.

I am sorry if I have offended you but I do feel obligated to do what I can to maintain standards. I do err from time to time so feel free to contact the other moderators and we can vote on this issue if you think I'm biased. Member have been banned before for ramping as it is a serious matter. This thread discusses the ramping issue in more detail: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1145&highlight=ramp


----------



## Bobby (19 March 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Bob,
> 
> This is not about being right- if BMX goes to $10 then that's great. It's about the quality of postings. For the record I'm long BMX too so I'm not acting in self interest or trying to discourage you. But I can't really see these forums improving unless we at least maintain a standard.
> 
> ...



Hullo Richkid,
Thanks for the quick reply .
All my indicators said the stock was going up up, but the manipulators sold enough  to slow the run .
I'm sure if the stock had jumped you would have not used the word ramp.
Your past input to this forum I have found excellent.

Regards Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (19 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hullo Richkid,
> Thanks for the quick reply .
> All my indicators said the stock was going up up, but the manipulators sold enough  to slow the run .
> I'm sure if the stock had jumped you would have not used the word ramp.
> ...




Bobby,

That explains why it is holding and not going anywhere. It has got to break sometime. I am bullish on this one but don`t hold yet. :dunno:

Just to add I have checked my charts and see money still going into it, certainly something to be aware of even though sellers are having their time with it.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hullo Richkid,
> Thanks for the quick reply .
> All my indicators said the stock was going up up, but the manipulators sold enough  to slow the run .
> I'm sure if the stock had jumped you would have not used the word ramp.
> ...




Bob,

I would like to jump in here if I may.

I think they key issue here is of supporting one's claims. If people are going to make predictions on a stocks price then they need to present some sort of case to support that point of view. I support RichKid 100% on this. It doesn't matter whether the reasons are based in fundamentals or t/a but they must be there in the post.

There are plenty of ramping room forums around the place and I certainly don't wish for ASF to become one. So lets all be careful to back up our claims and maintain a high standard here. 

I'm sure you can appreciate that it makes a real difference. Please keep in mind that these are general comments and not directed at you in particular. With that said, lets get this thread back on topic!


----------



## Bobby (20 March 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Bobby,
> 
> That explains why it is holding and not going anywhere. It has got to break sometime. I am bullish on this one but don`t hold yet. :dunno:




Hi Snake,
Your in tune with me ( I like that )  :  
As for Bemax, well there in my backyard so I do get to know stuff.

I have never held a position so huge in one stock before this Stock  .

You take care Snake.
Bob.


----------



## Bobby (20 March 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Bob,
> 
> I would like to jump in here if I may.
> 
> ...




Hullo Joe.
Understand this .
Regards Bob


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (20 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> I have never held a position so huge in one stock before this Stock  .
> Bob.




Hi Bob,
Lets hope you`re right on this one. Your largest position.  
:aus: 
Cheers


----------



## Bobby (20 March 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Hi Bob,
> Lets hope you`re right on this one. Your largest position.
> :aus:
> Cheers



Yes Snake,
All the hard work plus the heartbreak of my time on earth & knowing the value of a $buck,  yep I have a big position  .

But so what ? : you play your best !.

Bob.


----------



## krissy (21 March 2006)

Not looking so good now. Any thoughts of how low price will go? A chart by Ann would be much appreciated


----------



## Knobby22 (21 March 2006)

I said there was too much exuberance and Ann's charts appeared to confirm this.

We will now have some consolidation before the next rise.

This is where all the weak and impatient bulls and rampers sell as they panic then panic again as a rise occurs and they desperately try to get back in. 

Patience required. Sorry for displaying my cynicism of the average punter er investor in the market.


----------



## pch (21 March 2006)

Knobby, got any ideas of the earning growth of this stock? I am wondering if they can sustain 10-15% growth annually. After reading the report by:

BC CAPITAL MARKETS RESEARCH COMMENT http://www.bemax.com.au/RBCCapMarkets0206.pdf

They certainly look interesting.. but conservative earnings growth has them looking fairly priced at present..

Care to take a guess at 2008 EPS?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (21 March 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Bobby,
> 
> That explains why it is holding and not going anywhere. It has got to break sometime. I am bullish on this one but don`t hold yet. :dunno:
> 
> Just to add I have checked my charts and see money still going into it, certainly something to be aware of even though sellers are having their time with it.




Well,

Some trading days can make you realise what is really happening. Sellers have taken a hold at the moment. Will watch though. :southpark


----------



## Bobby (22 March 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> Some trading days can make you realise what is really happening. Sellers have taken a hold at the moment. Will watch though. :southpark




Hullo Snake , today made me feel almost sick   but PCH last post was uplifting as they should be .45c at the moment !.)

Will hold for now .

Bob.


----------



## pch (22 March 2006)

uplifting? I try to be as emotionless as possible as I find blatant ramping annoying  But read that report - its pretty positive. Ideally you should hunt down some other reports as well. One good report doesn't maketh the stock.. 

I recall in that report I mentioned the analyst has them at 65c if their plans pan out without any hitch. However they mentioned that it is too far away to count with any certainty and arrived at a figure of 56c. (still thats a nice gain from 40c)

If you also read that report, a lot of the risk is reduced with this stock because they have sales contracts in place and a good management team that (apparently) knows their stuff.

Now if I do a similar calculation to the report (NPV) my assumptions are obviously different because I come out at 30c at first.. but don't panic until you see the assumptions.

1. I assume EPS for 06 as 1c, EPS for 07 as 2.4c (as per that analyst report) and EPS for 08 at 3c (for no other reason that its a rounded figure higher that 07)
2. I assume 6% per annum EPS growth after that
3. I assume they pay a dividend in 08 of 1c per share
4. I assume when I sell them in 10 years the PE is 13
5. I apply a discount of all of this of 11% to account for inflation and risk

(there are a few other assumptions as well but they don't matter for now)

They are pretty conservative assumptions I think.. If we grow earnings by 10% per annum instead of 6% we hit 40c. 

If EPS is high in 08 (still ramping up production) and is 4c per share instead of 3c we hit 53c

So by adjusting the numbers, you can make this stock look good. (mind you any stock can be made to look good with growth rates of above 20% per annum  You just have to ask yourself whether the assumptions are accurate and whether the company can acheive these figures realistically.

Of course, whether the market agrees with you is another story..


----------



## Nick Radge (22 March 2006)

Too true Snake. A wide range, close on the low and high volume can only mean sellers, and as you say, they remain in control. This was shown on the weekly charts several weeks ago. The price cannot go up until those sellers are fulfilled and my geuss is that some recent longs are getting nervous which will only add to the supply. It will be time to buy when they capitulate.

Nick

_This post may contain advice that has been prepared by Reef Capital Coaching ABN 24 092 309 978 (“RCC”) and is general advice and does not take account of your objectives, financial situation or needs. Before acting on this general advice you should therefore consider the appropriateness of the advice having regard to your situation. We recommend you obtain financial, legal and taxation advice before making any financial investment decision.

Past performance is not a reliable indication of future performance. This material has been prepared based on information believed to be accurate at the time of publication. Subsequent changes in circumstances may occur at any time and may impact the accuracy of the information._


----------



## Knobby22 (22 March 2006)

Good article find pch and good comments.

I estimate higher as the resource is very large and the assumptions made in the article are conservative. Though there should be a discount till contracts are in order and full output is reached, this company was already in the mineral sands business before this and I am (over?)confident that the project will not have any hitches. Been holding for a while so have no need to attract capital gains tax this financial year by selling.

I would have thought 3c per share was reasonable. If they are in contract, I would expect further efficiencies and no reason for eps to drop as per the brokers report.  It is not however the clear bargain it was a year ago when I bought in.

Wouldn't be suprised to see a price drop short term to 35c as stop losses trip. Stage 2 adds more blue sky and doesn't seem to be included in the valuation adequately. The project reminds me a little of Woodside with its large gas reserves. It will be relatively simple for Bemax to produce more product should demand require it. 

I said very early in this thread 80c. I still think we can get there but it is probably at least two years away. But hey, I can wait for this sort of return.


----------



## Knobby22 (22 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hullo Snake , today made me feel almost sick   but PCH last post was uplifting as they should be .45c at the moment !.)
> 
> Will hold for now .
> 
> Bob.




Bob

It is this sort of comment that brings a smile to all the technical traders out there like Wayne (no offence Wayne). They rely partly on human nature to make their money.

Regards

Knobby


----------



## chicken (22 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hi Snake,
> Your in tune with me ( I like that )  :
> As for Bemax, well there in my backyard so I do get to know stuff.
> 
> ...



I agree with you bob..this stock has a hugh upside potential..I expect their growths for this year to be up to 100% of last year why...their new venture is going full tack in victoria ..read all about it on www.bemax.com.au as far as their profit growth I expect a 100% increase....this stock has a hugh upside..funds managers shaking the tree...to shake out weak hands..bottom draw for this share...I expect it to be a lot higher than present price by year end...one for my retirement fund....cheap at present price


----------



## Bobby (22 March 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> I agree with you bob..this stock has a hugh upside potential..I expect their growths for this year to be up to 100% of last year why...their new venture is going full tack in victoria ..read all about it on www.bemax.com.au as far as their profit growth I expect a 100% increase....this stock has a hugh upside..funds managers shaking the tree...to shake out weak hands..bottom draw for this share...I expect it to be a lot higher than present price by year end...one for my retirement fund....cheap at present price




Hullo Chicken,
Yep I'm not to concerned at the moment, just wish they were this price last Friday when I bought again.  

Have Fun Bob.


----------



## $20shoes (23 March 2006)

*History repeating?*

It seems uncanny how the price pattern from 28th October to around 28th Jan seems to be playing out again in a very similar pattern. 
Let me take some technical licence - In the chart, I have divided price action into two distinct boxes. You can see that both boxes commence on the left with a sharp price rally, and then correct to a point where the price finds support (price is somewhat hammered out in both). A short time later the price gaps up before sellers take control, pushing the price down to its trendline. In both "boxes" the price action of finding support at the trendline (same area of support as the 'hammer" played out several weeks earlier) plays out over 2 months exactly. 
Once again, it looks like there will be some testing of the trendline. Will this last for a month like in the 1st box? Let's hope for all holders, that history repeats - we may be in for a nice rally in the not too distant future.


----------



## Bobby (23 March 2006)

*Re: History repeating?*



			
				$20shoes said:
			
		

> It seems uncanny how the price pattern from 28th October to around 28th Jan seems to be playing out again in a very similar pattern.
> Let me take some technical licence - In the chart, I have divided price action into two distinct boxes. You can see that both boxes commence on the left with a sharp price rally, and then correct to a point where the price finds support (price is somewhat hammered out in both). A short time later the price gaps up before sellers take control, pushing the price down to its trendline. In both "boxes" the price action of finding support at the trendline (same area of support as the 'hammer" played out several weeks earlier) plays out over 2 months exactly.
> Once again, it looks like there will be some testing of the trendline. Will this last for a month like in the 1st box? Let's hope for all holders, that history repeats - we may be in for a nice rally in the not too distant future.




Most interesting chart $20shoes !.

Sure has got me tempted again, maybe just one more buy  .

Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 March 2006)

It`s down to 35.5cents on heavier volume. Is it going to reject 35cents?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 March 2006)

It`s a slaughter house today 1 buyer left at 35cents.

Bobby and Chicken I hope you are doing alright today.

It`s down to 33cent bidders..


----------



## chicken (27 March 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> It`s a slaughter house today 1 buyer left at 35cents.
> 
> Bobby and Chicken I hope you are doing alright today.
> 
> It`s down to 33cent bidders..



It bounced off as some funds been shorting to get more stocks..as far as going lower forget it as news will be out by weekend...check what the brokers said..this is good stock..with alot of upside yet...made the ASX 300 and now climbing out of the man made trough....some one shorted this one real hard....bought some more today at 34cents..suckers selling..LOLOLO


----------



## Bobby (27 March 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> It bounced off as some funds been shorting to get more stocks..as far as going lower forget it as news will be out by weekend...check what the brokers said..this is good stock..with alot of upside yet...made the ASX 300 and now climbing out of the man made trough....some one shorted this one real hard....bought some more today at 34cents..suckers selling..LOLOLO




Hi Chicken,
Been out for the last couple of hours so when I checked in -Ahh F  AHH Hell stuff Whats happening Ouch !! :swear: .

But now agree with you about the shorting !.
The close today will tell the real story  .

Hullo Snake -Thanks for thinking of me mate   .

Bob.


----------



## ctp6360 (27 March 2006)

I'm one of the suckers who sold at 35.5 today Chicken, we'll see how it goes. I hope the announcement is good because looking at the graph the best you could say is that BMX is going sideways.


----------



## Bobby (27 March 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> I'm one of the suckers who sold at 35.5 today Chicken, we'll see how it goes. I hope the announcement is good because looking at the graph the best you could say is that BMX is going sideways.




Hey ctp,

Don't think your a sucker for selling at 35.5, almost got out this morning at .36, but I'm in love with them  .

Have fun Bob.


----------



## chicken (27 March 2006)

Now back to 37cents suckers got done..some one triggered the sell sides by shorting..well looking good again....see what brokers said......I said this would happen why sell a share with this potential.... :swear:


----------



## chicken (27 March 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> Now back to 37cents suckers got done..some one triggered the sell sides by shorting..well looking good again....see what brokers said......I said this would happen why sell a share with this potential.... :swear:



As some one said on another board..today was a sucker shakeout.....should go higher tomorrow.....Sabrethooth bought more and I bought at 35cents.....


----------



## Bobby (27 March 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> As some one said on another board..today was a sucker shakeout.....should go higher tomorrow.....Sabrethooth bought more and I bought at 35cents.....




Chicken.
Well picked , at one stage I almost pooped myself   but lucky I held on.!

Should have picked up more as well, tomorrow?, maybe to late .

Bob.


----------



## Duckman#72 (27 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Chicken.
> Well picked , at one stage I almost pooped myself   but lucky I held on.!
> 
> Should have picked up more as well, tomorrow?, maybe to late .
> ...




I've only just checked prices out today.

Given how things are falling into place for this company - to pick them up at 33c seems a steal. 

The next set of financial reporting is due in mid April (according to company)which may give the SP a kick along. I haven't heard of any hiccups and sales from Pooncarie will start to filter through. 

I had to laugh at the BMX Research Comment put out by RBC Capital Markets under the heading valuation...and I quote, "it's difficult to analyze mineral sands' companies with a high degree of confidence, and.....mineral sands equities trading at a discount to the resource sector, often in the order of 60% to 70%. Furthermore, the sector is generaly poorly understood by the wider investment community." Ain't that the truth!!!!!

Sometimes I think that there are only a handful of people that are privy to the ASF site that know how good they are!!! 

Duckman


----------



## brerwallabi (27 March 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think that there are only a handful of people that are privy to the ASF site that know how good they are!!!
> 
> Duckman



With 900,000 shares on issue sometimes I think that its hard to keep it a secret. It doen't matter how good they are, selling at 42cps at buying back at 35cps is making money thank you BMX. 
Sometimes I think there are only a handful of people on ASF that are privy to the ways of making money trading.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 March 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> As some one said on another board..today was a sucker shakeout.....should go higher tomorrow.....Sabrethooth bought more and I bought at 35cents.....




34 or 35cents Chicken? Check your posts.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hi Chicken,
> Been out for the last couple of hours so when I checked in -Ahh F  AHH Hell stuff Whats happening Ouch !! :swear: .
> 
> But now agree with you about the shorting !.
> ...





Bob,
I nearly bought the spike at 34cents. It moved too quickly and missed it, then had to go out. :alien2: Those aliens were calling me.  
Snake


----------



## Duckman#72 (27 March 2006)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> With 900,000 shares on issue sometimes I think that its hard to keep it a secret. It doen't matter how good they are, selling at 42cps at buying back at 35cps is making money thank you BMX.
> Sometimes I think there are only a handful of people on ASF that are privy to the ways of making money trading.





That's my point. The falling share price doesn't match with the company's fundamentals. Check out your own earlier post. Tell me you thought they would fall to 33c a month ago when you set the mark at 50c.

What will the SP do this month? Or is your specialty hindsight?


----------



## Bobby (28 March 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Bob,
> I nearly bought the spike at 34cents. It moved too quickly and missed it, then had to go out. :alien2: Those aliens were calling me.
> Snake



 Greetings Snake,
Yes they sure did move quick today, sorry you missed buying as there was a real bargain window .

Most of the mad action happened when I  was out, now maybe it was luck that I was !.

Are the aliens those little jap chicks ?  

Bob.


----------



## chicken (28 March 2006)

Longterm up but at present funds are playing with BMX...when news out will go higher Brokers recomendation is a buy ..see their reports....www.bemax.com.au


----------



## brerwallabi (28 March 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> That's my point. The falling share price doesn't match with the company's fundamentals. Check out your own earlier post. Tell me you thought they would fall to 33c a month ago when you set the mark at 50c.
> 
> What will the SP do this month? Or is your specialty hindsight?



No I did think we would see 33 cents again, as I posted many months ago on this thread I sold at 30.5cps when it was not doing anything, again it was not doing anything so I sold I want to make money today not tomorrow or next week, I will take an opportunity to make money when it presents itself and my account looks a lot better. I buy to make money as soon as I possibly can if something stalls then I am out and use the capital elsewhere. It was very fortunate when BMX fell to 35cps and I had some unapplied capital that I could purchase again. I truely thought this was worth around 50cps, some others seem to think its worth more. 35.5 to 42 cents is a tidy little profit I am not embarrased by selling early (even if something does not retrace and continuesto goup) and my trading strategy is a trading strategy not an investment strategy.
I have no hesitation in exiting BMX if it falls to 31.5cps. I hope now that it gets back to where it has been recently, but a nasty looking ascending triangle there too, isn't there? My speciality is making money quickly and honestly.


----------



## brerwallabi (29 March 2006)

In last message that should be a decending triangle.


----------



## 77TRADER77 (29 March 2006)

HI YU ALL BMX BOYZ
I LAST BOUGHT IN AT 39 CENTS AND IF THEY GIVE ME JUST A SHORT SHOT AT SELLING MY BHP HOLDING At MY $28-00 (ITS $27 today) ILL SMASHEM (BMX AT "ANYTHING 37CENTS OR UNDER ..........."WHAT A "STEAL"  
I LL THEN SELL MY BMX AT 44CENTS (YES YES THEY WILL HIT 44C) AND JUST BUY BHP BACK AS THEY COME OFF THe $28 AND RIDEM To $31 THATS MY PLAN....... .Shhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell!! THEY MIGHT EVEN SEE BEMAX DOWN TO 35 AGAIN .....OH THEY ARE SOOOOOOOOOO SILLY-FORGET YOUR GRAPHS.THE MOVERS AND SHAKERS ARE USING "ANTI-GRAPHS" techniques.
JUST FOR THE POOR LITTLE HUNGRY TRADERS.....ULTRA CAREFUL FROM 12 MONTHS FROM NOW...DONT BE TOO GREEDY..GREED IS GOOD

IM AN INDIVIDUAL AND IM OK
YOUR DECISIONS ARE YOUR OWN -THIS POST IS NO RECOMMENDATION


----------



## sandik17 (29 March 2006)

77TRADER77 said:
			
		

> HI YU ALL BMX BOYZ
> I LAST BOUGHT IN AT 39 CENTS AND IF THEY GIVE ME JUST A SHORT SHOT AT SELLING MY BHP HOLDING At MY $28-00 (ITS $27 today) ILL SMASHEM (BMX AT "ANYTHING 37CENTS OR UNDER ..........."WHAT A "STEAL"
> I LL THEN SELL MY BMX AT 44CENTS (YES YES THEY WILL HIT 44C) AND JUST BUY BHP BACK AS THEY COME OFF THe $28 AND RIDEM To $31 THATS MY PLAN....... .Shhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell!! THEY MIGHT EVEN SEE BEMAX DOWN TO 35 AGAIN .....OH THEY ARE SOOOOOOOOOO SILLY-FORGET YOUR GRAPHS.THE MOVERS AND SHAKERS ARE USING "ANTI-GRAPHS" techniques.
> JUST FOR THE POOR LITTLE HUNGRY TRADERS.....ULTRA CAREFUL FROM 12 MONTHS FROM NOW...DONT BE TOO GREEDY..GREED IS GOOD
> ...




Hhhhmmmmm????


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (30 March 2006)

77TRADER77 said:
			
		

> HI YU ALL BMX BOYZ
> I LAST BOUGHT IN AT 39 CENTS AND IF THEY GIVE ME JUST A SHORT SHOT AT SELLING MY BHP HOLDING At MY $28-00 (ITS $27 today) ILL SMASHEM (BMX AT "ANYTHING 37CENTS OR UNDER ..........."WHAT A "STEAL"
> I LL THEN SELL MY BMX AT 44CENTS (YES YES THEY WILL HIT 44C) AND JUST BUY BHP BACK AS THEY COME OFF THe $28 AND RIDEM To $31 THATS MY PLAN....... .Shhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell!! THEY MIGHT EVEN SEE BEMAX DOWN TO 35 AGAIN .....OH THEY ARE SOOOOOOOOOO SILLY-FORGET YOUR GRAPHS.THE MOVERS AND SHAKERS ARE USING "ANTI-GRAPHS" techniques.
> JUST FOR THE POOR LITTLE HUNGRY TRADERS.....ULTRA CAREFUL FROM 12 MONTHS FROM NOW...DONT BE TOO GREEDY..GREED IS GOOD
> ...




Please explain.


----------



## wayneL (30 March 2006)

77TRADER77 said:
			
		

> THE MOVERS AND SHAKERS ARE USING "ANTI-GRAPHS" techniques.




Impossible!!!!!!

The "anti-graph" techniques will be evident in the graph, and therefore able to be graphed.  Nothing is invisible  

I prefer "chart".


----------



## chicken (30 March 2006)

Finished at 38c...as some one said either oversold or announcement on its way up 4% today...intrest is coming back....


----------



## zoo (2 April 2006)

Hi chicken...I feel bmx is a strong trading stock in sub 40c range for the short term..yep, I added at 37c, wished I had been patient a bit longer but thats life. IMHO its a great little trader, just dont throw all in the market, keep some back for that special day when the big boys go hunting...lol. My views only, do your homework as always...


----------



## chicken (4 April 2006)

zoo said:
			
		

> Hi chicken...I feel bmx is a strong trading stock in sub 40c range for the short term..yep, I added at 37c, wished I had been patient a bit longer but thats life. IMHO its a great little trader, just dont throw all in the market, keep some back for that special day when the big boys go hunting...lol. My views only, do your homework as always...



I agree with you but sooner or later this SP will rise as there is value here..they are now the 5th largest producer of titanium.....so we will see a better SP soon....


----------



## Bobby (4 April 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> I agree with you but sooner or later this SP will rise as there is value here..they are now the 5th largest producer of titanium.....so we will see a better SP soon....




If this mob are still flat by Friday I will be very upset & that will not be good !  

Bob.


----------



## Duckman#72 (5 April 2006)

Has anyone compared Olympia Resources(OLY) to Bemax? 

Olympia could be BMX 's little mineral sands brother in some regards. BMX certainly more advanced - has separation plant at completion and sales dribbling in but tenements for Olympia sound larger. 

But market cap for Olympia is only $15M at the moment. Can someone please explain why BMX is only 39c at the stage they are at and yet Olympia is trading at about 24c and is yet is so much further behind developmentally?

Duckman


----------



## trader (5 April 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Has anyone compared Olympia Resources(OLY) to Bemax?
> 
> Olympia could be BMX 's little mineral sands brother in some regards. BMX certainly more advanced - has separation plant at completion and sales dribbling in but tenements for Olympia sound larger.
> 
> ...



Maybe it has something to do with the fact that OLY only has 63 million shares on issue and BMX 903 million.


----------



## zoo (6 April 2006)

BMX oficial opening in Broken Hill on 21st April.NSW Premier will open proceedings. Approx 2 weeks after that the first trains carrying BMX product are expected to roll out on their way to Port Adelaide docks for shipping. Hopefully the news helps propel the sp in a forward direction. All things being equal we should get good action, depending on share price at time of news. Cheers


----------



## Duckman#72 (6 April 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> Maybe it has something to do with the fact that OLY only has 63 million shares on issue and BMX 903 million.




No - sorry. Didn't explain myself I guess. 

Apart from shares outstanding - looking at the fundamentals I only see OLY at 15-16c. Doesn't matter I guess as long as BMX keeps going up.


----------



## krissy (11 April 2006)

Strong volume, looks the start of a new uptrend


----------



## sandik17 (17 April 2006)

zoo said:
			
		

> BMX oficial opening in Broken Hill on 21st April.NSW Premier will open proceedings. Approx 2 weeks after that the first trains carrying BMX product are expected to roll out on their way to Port Adelaide docks for shipping. Hopefully the news helps propel the sp in a forward direction. All things being equal we should get good action, depending on share price at time of news. Cheers





SURELY....surely...this is going to be the week for BMX with the official opening on Friday...will be interesting to watch what happens this week.


----------



## Porper (17 April 2006)

sandik17 said:
			
		

> SURELY....surely...this is going to be the week for BMX with the official opening on Friday...will be interesting to watch what happens this week.




Everybody knows the opening is next week, so I doubt it will make much difference.

I sold out for a tiny profit last week, sick of waiting with this one.Huge sell depth and done nothing in the last few weeks when the whole market is having a surge.

Quicker moving stocks around in my view.Now I have sold of course I expect it will double by Friday.


----------



## el_ninj0 (17 April 2006)

For all the good things BMX has going for it, their website is absolute rubbish. They severly need an complete overhawl of it. It looks as though its going to be a highly profitable venture in my opinion if it gets off the ground ok.


----------



## zoo (18 April 2006)

Its already off the ground and running but I guess you mean they need to show the results financially.Im sure it will come sooner rather than later then a rerating of the sp should follow.


----------



## chicken (27 April 2006)

NOW that it is officially operating....did anyone notice..they have $17million mined stock sitting there...this share is ready for rerating...read what is said


----------



## Duckman#72 (27 April 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> NOW that it is officially operating....did anyone notice..they have $17million mined stock sitting there...this share is ready for rerating...read what is said




Good to hear from you Chicken

See if you can work some of your SBM magic on BMX!!!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 April 2006)

Did anyone watch the BMX bandits?


----------



## RichKid (28 April 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Did anyone watch the BMX bandits?




Wasn't Nickole Kidman in it- big hair and all???

BMX, the stock, appears to be in a holding pattern, low volatility and low volume, normally means a significant move in some direction, guess ppl may be awaiting for the cash to flow in once the stockpile has been shipped.


----------



## $20shoes (28 April 2006)

Snake, what's actually happening here is more a a classic episode of "the Henderson Kids" where Brains tied up all The " Brown Street Boys' " BMXs - they weren't going anywhere fast. I think it took Vinny to break 'em out before they could all hop on their bikes and go for a ride.


----------



## zoo (30 April 2006)

*bmx*

http://www.barrierminer.com.au/archives/BM2006-04-28.pdf

Page 52 gives a good common sense approach to bmx. A good site to keep up to date on any bmx news.

Cheers


----------



## RichKid (3 May 2006)

*Re: bmx*



			
				zoo said:
			
		

> http://www.barrierminer.com.au/archives/BM2006-04-28.pdf
> 
> Page 52 gives a good common sense approach to bmx. A good site to keep up to date on any bmx news.
> 
> Cheers




Thanks Pete, that was a good read, nice to get an eye into the local scene too.
I've been doing a bit of general research on BMX, this broker report is the latest that I've seen, it's probably been on the BMX website for awhile: http://www.bemax.com.au/RBCCapMarkets0206.pdf

Looks like the next big event will be the upgrade to resource status of the Snapper deposit later in the year, base valuation was 45c so we are well within the comfort zone, especially as they were accounting for commissioning risk- which is now gone.

Does anyone know what Fat Prophets think of BMX atm?

All in all it looks like it may be a bit quiet for the moment, maybe ranging for a few months? Does anyone see any reason why it should move up strongly in the next month or two, most major target are medium to longterm, certainly a good one for those longterm holders. I couldn't find any price charts for the main minerals that BMX deals in but apparently prices are expected to hold or increase. Please post some charts for ilmenite, zircon etc if you know where to find em- I don't.


----------



## Duckman#72 (3 May 2006)

*Re: bmx*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> I couldn't find any price charts for the main minerals that BMX deals in but apparently prices are expected to hold or increase. Please post some charts for ilmenite, zircon etc if you know where to find em- I don't.




Hi Rich

On the front page of the Business section of The Australian there was an article about resource prices with the heading..."Commodities Collapse Tipped".

Anyway they had a graphic showing different resources (tin,silver,alumina etc)  and the % fall they would currently need to meet the long term average. Every mineral was over the long term average except two - yep, you guessed it - Rutile and Ilmenite.They actually have to gain 10% before they reach their long term avarge price!! And for good measure Zircon was not very far up the list (20% over long term average).

Duckman


----------



## RichKid (3 May 2006)

*Re: bmx*



			
				Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Hi Rich
> 
> On the front page of the Business section of The Australian there was an article about resource prices with the heading..."Commodities Collapse Tipped".
> 
> ...




Thanks Duckman,
Do you have a link to the graphs? or a scan? If not that's ok, I couldn't find it.


----------



## Duckman#72 (3 May 2006)

*Re: bmx*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Thanks Duckman,
> Do you have a link to the graphs? or a scan? If not that's ok, I couldn't find it.




Sorry Rich  - it was in yesterday's Australian - not todays. 
Try this link - although I'm not sure it comes up with the graphic. 
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,18995710-643,00.html

If it doesn't work - go to google and type in Andrew Trouson (author) Commodities Collapse - should take you straight there.

Cheers
Duckman


----------



## RichKid (3 May 2006)

*Re: bmx*



			
				Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Sorry Rich  - it was in yesterday's Australian - not todays.
> Try this link - although I'm not sure it comes up with the graphic.
> http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,18995710-643,00.html
> 
> ...




Thanks Duckman, I think I read that but didn't realise it had a graph, they never publish the charts online, I'll track down a hardcopy.


----------



## RichKid (10 May 2006)

This looks like an intermediate wave 4 correction (or at worst a major w2 unfolding slowly) to my inexperienced eye, waiting for it to start impulsing again. Guess no news means people sell, a lot of these speccies just drift after some big event is out of the way. Good thing is volume hasn't really been huge- but now that I've said that it may change! Not that it matters, a correction is a correction. 
Certainly some buying at these levels (see tails) but it's early days yet so we may go lower.


----------



## Bobby (10 May 2006)

Yuk    todays close is a worry.

Must be some CFD shorters involved in this slide.

Bob.


----------



## chicken (11 May 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Yuk    todays close is a worry.
> 
> Must be some CFD shorters involved in this slide.
> 
> Bob.



I have a large holding in this at 39cents...Patience is needed....but we will see action in the next 3 months....I CAN WAIT....like MGX....the big boys are shaking the tree......and the once who are pillow biters as some one called them will be shaken out..I am looking to buy more as BMX would make a great TO target.....Crystall who own 244million shares are not worried....they also wait but could sell to a company who wants this group...BMX said they would become the worlds largest Taitanium producer....now that when they get there will fire this SP in the meantime...wait...patience


----------



## Knobby22 (11 May 2006)

I bought mine at 14c. I expect it will be a few more months before we get some announcements.
I expect the price will continue to drop till for at least another month, maybe 2. If the price gets to 28 -30c range which appears to be a support level,  I will buy more.


----------



## chicken (11 May 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> I bought mine at 14c. I expect it will be a few more months before we get some announcements.
> I expect the price will continue to drop till for at least another month, maybe 2. If the price gets to 28 -30c range which appears to be a support level,  I will buy more.



I think Knobby you are dreaming...34.5c was the support....starting to move up again..Knobby check your chart as this is now a company with PRODUCTION..in both camps as far as what you paid..now I paid 10cents for StBarbera Mines now 75cents....so what you paid for then you will never buy them again for that price....I rest my case


----------



## Knobby22 (11 May 2006)

"Tell him his dreamin"

I'm meant to sat that as I'm offering to buy! ("The Castle").

Oh well, if you are right and I miss out I won't be too upset, however never doubt the market can be irrational. I agree that it would be a massive bargain at 28c as the company is definitely worth more.


----------



## zoo (11 May 2006)

I had 34c target then 32.5....nice little bounce up BUT it looked like a buyer on the sidelines hit it for 120,000 shares causing the spike, will be watching to see where it finishes but I dont feel a strong push up in sp anytime soon. Buy orders look ok but they could be pulled lower I guess, my 34 target still valid imo at this stage, cheers


----------



## Bobby (11 May 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> I have a large holding in this at 39cents...Patience is needed....but we will see action in the next 3 months....I CAN WAIT....like MGX....the big boys are shaking the tree......and the once who are pillow biters as some one called them will be shaken out..I am looking to buy more as BMX would make a great TO target.....Crystall who own 244million shares are not worried....they also wait but could sell to a company who wants this group...BMX said they would become the worlds largest Taitanium producer....now that when they get there will fire this SP in the meantime...wait...patience




Hi Chicken,

Good to see them comming back, I too hold a lot.

Who are the pillow biters ?   

Every cent movement is big to me, so I'm out to shout myself a top lunch .

Bob.


----------



## zoo (11 May 2006)

Nice strong finish Bob...Friday might show a clearer picture but todays volume was good to see. Cheers


----------



## Bobby (11 May 2006)

zoo said:
			
		

> Nice strong finish Bob...Friday might show a clearer picture but todays volume was good to see. Cheers





Hey Zoo,

Did you notice how the after 4pm close some grub did a deal for a tiny 6000 to make the close .355  

Bob


----------



## zoo (12 May 2006)

That seems to happen with bmx..when they were running to 44c small buys would appear at the end of each day, and a new level would be targeted the next day...will be interesting to watch in this down period for bmx just to see how everyone reacts...Im going to sit back, chillout and wait...keep an eye on cbh...I will post a thread on it soon..cheers


----------



## Bobby (16 May 2006)

Did'nt think I would see a close so low again    

Still hold, but tomorrow will tell.

Bob.


----------



## RichKid (17 May 2006)

The co released a presentation, must get around to reading it, this downtrend looks like it'll continue. Hoping to re-enter once it forms a base. The low of the previous minor w4 (as I count it) is just below 30c, if that doesn't hold I'd be sitting back and watching for a bit longer. No real buyers yet.


----------



## Bobby (17 May 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> The co released a presentation, must get around to reading it, this downtrend looks like it'll continue. Hoping to re-enter once it forms a base. The low of the previous minor w4 (as I count it) is just below 30c, if that doesn't hold I'd be sitting back and watching for a bit longer. No real buyers yet.




Hullo Rich,

Looking good so far today, at what date did you start your wave count ?

Regards Bob.


----------



## RichKid (17 May 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hullo Rich,
> 
> Looking good so far today, at what date did you start your wave count ?
> 
> Regards Bob.




Hi Bob,
Here's some chartwork, I'm still learning the basics of EW so it's probably wrong, a bit messy but shows my counts.


----------



## Bobby (17 May 2006)

Hi again Rich,

I like the look of your RED count, that being the case yesterdays close may be the pivot point of the start of the fifth wave !

As I still hold them my bias is obvious   .

Go the fifth wave   .

Cheers Bob.


----------



## RichKid (17 May 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hi again Rich,
> 
> I like the look of your RED count, that being the case yesterdays close may be the pivot point of the start of the fifth wave !
> 
> ...




lol Bob, how did I know you'd go for the red one!!?? 

That last candle is actually intraday today so it's still early days, need buying volume too, wont be surprised to see it go lower, this last week or two certainly has impulsive characteristics about it. What annoys me is that the w5 is extended, typically the w3 should be the longest (but never the shortest), would have preferred deeper intermediate w2 retracements too to get an idealised EW count, but we must make do with what we have. 

btw, for those new to EW, the reason for the red line is because an unbreakable rule in EW is that the high of w1 cannot be touched/overlapped by the end of the same degree w4.

I am just a novice in this type of thing so feel free to correct me.


----------



## roger_leong (18 May 2006)

Doesn't look good at all... $0.31    Anybody else holding BMX?


----------



## Nick Radge (21 May 2006)

> A wide range, close on the low and high volume can only mean sellers, and as you say, they remain in control. This was shown on the weekly charts several weeks ago. The price cannot go up until those sellers are fulfilled and my geuss is that some recent longs are getting nervous which will only add to the supply. It will be time to buy when they capitulate.




*Now* is the time to start looking at this stock. (Look, not buy)
We're in a weekly wave-4 retracement.

1. wave-a/wave-c equidistant at $0.29
2. 0.382% retracement at $0.3005
3. 0.50% retracement at $0.265
4. Game over on a break of $0.21


Watch the volume though. That is the clue. Some capitulation on Tuesday and Thursday this week. Funny old game.


----------



## RichKid (29 May 2006)

Nick Radge said:
			
		

> *Now* is the time to start looking at this stock. (Look, not buy)
> We're in a weekly wave-4 retracement.
> 
> 1. wave-a/wave-c equidistant at $0.29
> ...




Thanks Nick, I've tried to guess your count here, the blue and red lines are the figures mentioned above. If I've got your count correctly labelled then it's much simpler than my messy attempts previously. I must start with the 'big picture' in future to iron out the noise.


----------



## Nick Radge (29 May 2006)

Exactly. You should always know what the next highest timeframe count is.


----------



## RichKid (7 June 2006)

I hope I'm not giving BMX the kiss of death by saying this but BMX has seen some larger parcels changing hands, has gone sideways rather than down as well these past few weeks, all happening near key levels, so we may just be seeing the start of a minor structure up, too early to call the new impulsive wave up imo but worth being watchful now as Nick suggested earlier on.


----------



## Knobby22 (7 June 2006)

Yes Rich, it's held up well.
I was planning to buy more at 28 or 29c but there is just too much support.
You were pretty right Chicken.


----------



## Bobby (7 June 2006)

I know this mob , they are strong & will get stronger, I hold heaps still, this is a good stock   

Bob.


----------



## RichKid (8 June 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> I know this mob , they are strong & will get stronger, I hold heaps still, this is a good stock
> 
> Bob.




We may well meander in a complex Wave 4 correction til the next 'share price catalyst' as the brokers call it- resource upgrade in a few months?? This 3 wave move down maybe a larger Wave A- the good news is that it's normally the low, a bounce back up into a B and then down to form C and then we're away. However, the EW 'rule of alternation' (or whatever) suggests this correction should be clean as the wave 2 was messy. All guess work, best to call it as we see it.....


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 June 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> I know this mob , they are strong & will get stronger, I hold heaps still, this is a good stock
> 
> Bob.




Bobby,

How are you going?

Are you still attached to this stock? Don`t trust it, just yourself.


----------



## Bobby (8 June 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> We may well meander in a complex Wave 4 correction til the next 'share price catalyst' as the brokers call it- resource upgrade in a few months?? This 3 wave move down maybe a larger Wave A- the good news is that it's normally the low, a bounce back up into a B and then down to form C and then we're away. However, the EW 'rule of alternation' (or whatever) suggests this correction should be clean as the wave 2 was messy. All guess work, best to call it as we see it.....




Rich, I think the C minor wave dip exits now (check your charts ) of the EW 3 major wave. 
If that being the case = Wow, what a time to get more.

Your thoughts please?

Bob.


----------



## RichKid (8 June 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Rich, I think the C minor wave dip exits now (check your charts ) of the EW 3 major wave.
> If that being the case = Wow, what a time to get more.
> 
> Your thoughts please?
> ...




Sorry, I don't follow Bob, are you saying that the current 3 wave abc structure is complete, as mentioned in the first scenario (see post #266 for the corrective structure envisaged)- hence time to consider a buy. My alternate view is that these 3 waves have just completed a larger wave A. Happy to go with the more bullish proposition you favour, if your prefer. Let's see what the market says as all our analysis may mean nothing- we have little influence over this imo, just got to ride what's thrown at us.


----------



## Bobby (8 June 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Bobby,
> 
> How are you going?
> 
> Are you still attached to this stock? Don`t trust it, just yourself.




Hey Snake good to hear from you, hope you're entertaining the Jap chicks mate.
I had a licenced tourist joint a couple of years ago, gee can they eat & drink! One young lady who was about 48KG and 4"8 tall that stayed overnight impressed me with her consumption   

As for BMX, this is a rock solid stock with a very long play = 20 years production.

Bob.


----------



## Bobby (8 June 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't follow Bob, are you saying that the current 3 wave abc structure is complete, as mentioned in the first scenario (see post #266 for the corrective structure envisaged)- hence time to consider a buy. My alternate view is that these 3 waves have just completed a larger wave A. Happy to go with the more bullish proposition you favour, if your prefer. Let's see what the market says as all our analysis may mean nothing- we have little influence over this imo, just got to ride what's thrown at us.




Rich on your chart post #266 I see after your wave 111 top, the drop to A then back up to B then down to C ( I think C has bottomed )  now about to change to wave 4.

I know it looks simplistic, but as you say let the market decide.

Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 June 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hey Snake good to hear from you, hope you're entertaining the Jap chicks mate.
> I had a licenced tourist joint a couple of years ago, gee can they eat & drink! One young lady who was about 48KG and 4"8 tall that stayed overnight impressed me with her consumption
> 
> As for BMX, this is a rock solid stock with a very long play = 20 years production.
> ...




Bob,

Yes they eat, drink and most of them talk **** all night. Some are real good though and are good friends.

20 years production equates to 20 years of demand? High demand? If so, yes.

Have fun.
Snake


----------



## Knobby22 (13 June 2006)

Soon as I give up they get there!
29.5c.
Will they go lower?


----------



## roger_leong (14 June 2006)

0.26 and hanging... hopefully it won't go anywhere lower...


----------



## RichKid (15 June 2006)

roger_leong said:
			
		

> 0.26 and hanging... hopefully it won't go anywhere lower...




If this does go lower and takes out the w1 high then it's time for the alternative count which'll make this a major wave 2 decline imo.  See the previous charts, still early days so best to follow Nick's count until proven wrong.


----------



## Bobby (16 June 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> If this does go lower and takes out the w1 high then it's time for the alternative count which'll make this a major wave 2 decline imo.  See the previous charts, still early days so best to follow Nick's count until proven wrong.




Rich,

The more I look at EW stuff, the less I think its pertinent .

It always needs to prove it's self with each wave ?
Wow thats like saying if I got it wrong its not proved   now thats got to be a crap play ? when your $bucks are on the line.

Nicks posted a trade that went sour, He's an expert on EW.

Like a lot of old out'cast indicators I say bye bye Elliott wave theory.
I'll stick with what works for me.

Bob.
P.S. Toped up some more at these bargains


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 June 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Rich,
> 
> The more I look at EW stuff, the less I think its pertinent .
> 
> ...




Bob,

I have been a sceptic for some reasons like you have expressed. 

I see BMX continuing its decline for a while. Still not buying yet. 
Snake


----------



## chicken (16 June 2006)

Should go through 30cents today...


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 June 2006)

Rise you bastard......................rise


----------



## zoo (12 July 2006)

*bmx update.*

BMX production hit snags a couple of weeks back with rain down Mildura way. The roads were very wet and with the weight of the trucks, they had big hasstles getting product out of the site to the main road for haulage to the MSP. So maybe we need to factor in that problem, but its something they know will need to be addressed. Also, a 'Roaster' will be built in Broken Hill in the next stage, and this will cut out one process that would normally have to go to the Bunbury MSP. It will be done in Broken Hill, create about 40 jobs..and save more double handling. Ear to the ground guys, when I know...you will know..cheers


----------



## Knobby22 (12 July 2006)

Thanks Zoo.
Do you live around there?


----------



## Baggy (22 July 2006)

*Bemax Underperformer ?*

Does anyone have any idea why Bemax (BMX) is not performing?


----------



## Knobby22 (22 July 2006)

In my opinion,  I think everyone is waiting to see some real finanancial figures next month and for the specualtors there are hotter stocks to chase. The performace has been great if you look over a longer time frame. They do have a bit of debt so it is important that very good figures come out next month.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 July 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> In my opinion,  I think everyone is waiting to see some real finanancial figures next month and for the specualtors there are hotter stocks to chase. The performace has been great if you look over a longer time frame. They do have a bit of debt so it is important that very good figures come out next month.




Actually we should see the last quarter figures this week!


----------



## blueroo (31 July 2006)

Last quarter figures now released.

A nice read and hopefully some movement on this one directly.

15mil in sales for the quarter


----------



## Duckman#72 (31 July 2006)

But they burnt through some cash!!!!

Will be interesting to see what the market makes of it.

Hopefully SP moves north for a change.

Duckman


----------



## blueroo (31 July 2006)

I think they could be forgiven for burning cash while ramping up to full production. Very costly business fixing stuff-ups  and making last minute design changes to achieve maximum through-put.


----------



## roger_leong (3 August 2006)

Anyone know why it drops to a whopping $0.24 today?


----------



## Knobby22 (3 August 2006)

roger_leong said:
			
		

> Anyone know why it drops to a whopping $0.24 today?




Nasty breakout in the wrong direction.
Something's wrong.


----------



## Bobby (3 August 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Nasty breakout in the wrong direction.
> Something's wrong.



 Yep it looks a bit crook, but there solid so not to worry yet.

Hope some Gorilla makes a take over offer at these prices   

Bob.


----------



## Bobby (3 August 2006)

Just to add, notice that over 73% of the stock is owned by the top 20 shareholders, don't see any of them selling, they hold over 659 Million !

Bob.


----------



## Duckman#72 (3 August 2006)

I am really starting to get despondent with this share. What's the go?


----------



## Bobby (3 August 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> I am really starting to get despondent with this share. What's the go?



 Hello Duckman,

What I can make of it is someone wants you to sell, look at the resource this mob have HUGE $ & proven.

Bob.
P.S. Do what you think is best for you


----------



## Duckman#72 (3 August 2006)

Hi Bob

I've watched it rise to 44c and now back down again so I might as well hold onto them. 

You never hear any bad press about these guys. All the reports are very glowing. I know mineral sands isn't very "sexy" compared to other resources but the company seems to be doing everything right. Just waiting , waiting ,waiting.

Duckman


----------



## brerwallabi (3 August 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Hi Bob
> 
> I've watched it rise to 44c and now back down again so I might as well hold onto them.
> 
> ...



Ouch,why do people hang on to stocks that continue to slide backwards?
Duck i hope it goes up for you.


----------



## Bobby (4 August 2006)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Ouch,why do people hang on to stocks that continue to slide backwards?
> Duck i hope it goes up for you.




Yes I know its not the thing to do, guess when you know somethings real & good you stick with it, time will be the catalyist of holding with this one.

Bob.


----------



## Duckman#72 (4 August 2006)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Ouch,why do people hang on to stocks that continue to slide backwards?




That's very easy to answer - emotions.

Irrational behaviour based on greed, loss aversion,over-confidence,self-attribution bias and phase myopia. 

I know its better to leave emotions at the door in theory, but in reality.....  

Even now - I'm saying to myself - "you're still in front, just hold a while longer to get some gains back". 

Duckman


----------



## Knobby22 (4 August 2006)

It's been such a gradual thing and intellectually it appears a good buy at these prices.
Just has got away. Hopefully only because mineral sands aren't sexy.
I keep nearly buying more but until the trend flattens how can I?

Anyway we need to see the annual report to get a good hold on this company. I still think the turnaround will occur.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 August 2006)

Quite good cooments from competitor Iluka who reported today.


Iluka said its first half 2006 continuing business net profit of $49.5 million was favourably influenced primarily by higher zircon prices and, to a lesser extent, stronger prices for its high-grade titanium dioxide products. 

Overall, Iluka said its Western Australian operations achieved strong production performances for zircon, rutile and ilmenite. 

While synthetic rutile production declined in Western Australia, the company said this was the result of a planned major maintenance outage, over a period of 13 weeks, to rebuild one of the Mid West synthetic rutile kilns. 

The Virginia operation performed solidly despite an adverse impact on production of zircon and ilmenite during the second quarter associated with downtime to effect repairs to equipment, Iluka said in a press statement. 

Zircon demand remained strong in the first half of 2006, the company said, while the market continued to be undersupplied. 

Iluka said it remained fully sold and has achieved price increases of around US$75 per tonne in the first half of 2006 and has achieved similar increases for the second half of 2006. This equates to an approximate 23% increase for 2006 relative to 2005. 

Iluka said demand for its products for the remainder of 2006 remains strong and the company remains fully sold for all of its products.


----------



## RichKid (28 August 2006)

From a technical perspective there is some bullish volume and price action, a few minor dowtrend supply lines have been breached, noticed some fund had bought for the first time in months (see recent announcement)...still a long way to go before we can say this correction is over, not sure if it can make new highs any time soon, a good point is that volume has fallen during this decline.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 August 2006)

Thanks Richkid.


----------



## Bobby (28 August 2006)

Good volume & price rise today, *At Last !* 
About time BMX .  

Bob.


----------



## clowboy (28 August 2006)

Could be seen as a breakout today?

Thinking about buying some tommorrow but due to being at work maybee hard.

What are peoples thoughts?

Anyone consider it a breakout?


----------



## Bobby (28 August 2006)

clowboy said:
			
		

> Could be seen as a breakout today?
> 
> Thinking about buying some tommorrow but due to being at work maybee hard.
> 
> ...



 Hello Cowboy,

If the depth shows many buyers tomorrow early, with seller numbers retreating & volume shooting! Then yes it could be a breakout   

Bob.


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 August 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Good volume & price rise today, *At Last !*
> About time BMX .
> 
> Bob.




Cancel the priest and stop measuring up for the coffin - we have found a pulse!!!! You little beauty.

(On second thoughts keep measuring up - just in case)


----------



## Bobby (28 August 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Cancel the priest and stop measuring up for the coffin - we have found a pulse!!!! You little beauty.
> 
> (On second thoughts keep measuring up - just in case)



 Yep Duck,

Their on the way again WHY ? look who picked them for next months stock comp- yes its one of our best   

Bob.


----------



## Morgan (31 August 2006)

Note the big accumulation last week by RUSD Investment Bank- who incidentally sold off a lot of their holding at the two peaks in Feb and March.
Hopefully a sign of increasing confidence??


----------



## Kipp (31 August 2006)

Morgan said:
			
		

> Note the big accumulation last week by RUSD Investment Bank- who incidentally sold off a lot of their holding at the two peaks in Feb and March.
> Hopefully a sign of increasing confidence??



Didn't their profit fall for the half year to Jun 06 despite starting production in April?
That has to be a worrying sign...


----------



## Duckman#72 (31 August 2006)

Kipp said:
			
		

> Didn't their profit fall for the half year to Jun 06 despite starting production in April?
> That has to be a worrying sign...




Could have been better but could have been much worse.

Profit hardly changed.

WA sit going great guns and is funding Murray Basin activities. Inventories are being stock piled and revenue from Gingko still to filter through.

There was more uncertainty this time last year in my opinion and the share price was similar.

Duckman


----------



## Knobby22 (1 September 2006)

The stuff was shipped but the money hadn't come in. It appears though that the company should have a much better next half.


----------



## brerwallabi (3 September 2006)

BMX is starting to look good again, profits on the way.
The volume has been quite stong over the last week and is the strongest volume since BMX took a run up to 44.5cps. 
Breaking through 30cps will be the next challenge, hope we see 44cps again shortly, fundamentals of this company certainly look good.


----------



## pharaoh (3 September 2006)

That should carry imp higher too, who hold a 5% share in bmx


----------



## chicken (5 September 2006)

Bmx showing signs of life...closed strongly at 31cents...are we seeing a breakout....next stop 40.5cents...yep Volume was strong today..intresting reading in the Smartinvestor....sept issue...financial times......all on sandminers intresting read


----------



## RichKid (27 September 2006)

Significant bullish divergence and minor supporting volume appearing as this recent minor wave-ii correction appears to complete before an expected tilt at that singnificant downtrend line....or we could just be going down to nowhere as that supply line is very strong.


----------



## Duckman#72 (5 October 2006)

BMX put out a good positive announcement about Snapper reserves today.

As usual the market doesn't seem all that interested!!!!  

Duckman


----------



## blueroo (5 October 2006)

While this company continually releases good ann., it disheartening to see it completely ignored. I've held these since April and topped up in July only to see mediocre movement up and down.

Might have to rethink the merits of hanging onto them. Maybe time to give them the flick and move onto some a bit more volatile!


----------



## roxy (5 October 2006)

kinda agree with you blueroo, but i think it will become more volatile once 30cents is broken.


----------



## RichKid (5 October 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> BMX put out a good positive announcement about Snapper reserves today.
> 
> As usual the market doesn't seem all that interested!!!!
> 
> Duckman




Hi Duckman

The market may be interested- if you look at the 28c level you can see a fair few high volume transactions, also good volumes at lower levels from a few months ago, so we could surmise that the buyers are moving up their entry prices. 

However, it's not really flying up so we need to see if the sellers are still keen as there is still a fair bit of stock left for buyers- that multi-month downtrend supply line is the key imo. 

Also note that during the resources euphoria things move much quicker, different sentiment now. Good volume this week so let's see if it ends on the up. If this is still an EW wave-2 then the negative sentiment is typical, not that it helps much to say it when things are pointing South overall like this.


----------



## Duckman#72 (2 November 2006)

Hi Guys

Does anyone know if Bemax has any reports due shortly? Share price has been totally sideways for the last month or so. 

Duckman


----------



## chicken (3 November 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone know if Bemax has any reports due shortly? Share price has been totally sideways for the last month or so.
> 
> Duckman



You are quite right.....look at the traingle forming on the chart...and soon we will see some action...why....LOOK AT THE CHART..its telling us that some smart money investor is acumilating big time....look at the close today....soon we will see some action in this stock...


----------



## Ken (3 November 2006)

its only the smart money if it heads north


----------



## Caliente (3 November 2006)

i held this stock yonks ago, quite glad I sold it for a profit really... this stock is more sideways than a Paul Giamatti movie. 

Fundamentals are GREAT, but thats about it. There seems to be no driving force behind this share whatsoever


----------



## Bobby (3 November 2006)

BMX is in stage 1 , then comes stage 2 & 3 .
Now what will be their price in the next stage of development ?

I hold


----------



## Duckman#72 (3 November 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> BMX is in stage 1 , then comes stage 2 & 3 .
> Now what will be their price in the next stage of development ?
> 
> I hold




Hi Bob

I'm with you. I just wish that the all the milestones achieved as well as coming in on budget would translate to some excitement for the market (sooner rather than later).

Duckman


----------



## chicken (8 November 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Hi Bob
> 
> I'm with you. I just wish that the all the milestones achieved as well as coming in on budget would translate to some excitement for the market (sooner rather than later).
> 
> Duckman



Looks like its starting...1 buyer wanting 3.5 million shares for 27cents....???


----------



## noirua (9 November 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> You are quite right.....look at the traingle forming on the chart...and soon we will see some action...why....LOOK AT THE CHART..its telling us that some smart money investor is acumilating big time....look at the close today....soon we will see some action in this stock...




The chart of BMX shows a price of 38 cents as long ago as September 2000 and the present trend has been downward for quite sometime. Chances there were to get out of this stock, but the bear looks well set in now. There appears to be a strong support level at around 20 cents and it may be better to look at this share again should it get close to that level.


----------



## Bobby (9 November 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> The chart of BMX shows a price of 38 cents as long ago as September 2000 and the present trend has been downward for quite sometime. Chances there were to get out of this stock, but the bear looks well set in now. There appears to be a strong support level at around 20 cents and it may be better to look at this share again should it get close to that level.




    Are you short on BMX Noirua ?


----------



## Duckman#72 (9 November 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> Chances there were to get out of this stock




Very much sounding like Yoda you are. Wrong in your forecast I hope we find.


----------



## chicken (10 November 2006)

I am holding, as far as 20cents....fat chance,why....since January BMX is into full production..and the market awaits production and $$$ figures...next stop is 40cents.....that is what the chart tells me.....


----------



## noirua (10 November 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> I am holding, as far as 20cents....fat chance,why....since January BMX is into full production..and the market awaits production and $$$ figures...next stop is 40cents.....that is what the chart tells me.....




Do your figures include the reduced production of Leucoxene that BMX said they have had difficulties with and that there are requirements for certain modifications to be made? Their announcement was made a few days ago.


----------



## chicken (10 November 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> I am holding, as far as 20cents....fat chance,why....since January BMX is into full production..and the market awaits production and $$$ figures...next stop is 40cents.....that is what the chart tells me.....



I am sticking to what I have said.....Chicken said so


----------



## noirua (10 November 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> I am sticking to what I have said.....Chicken said so




Sojitz can be a very mean partner in merger agreements and is often portrayed as getting deals done at what others later see as too low a price. Their timing has been brilliant, as was commented on by the MD of FLX when they took up rights to the Minerva mine, at a very late stage.

The merger in 2004 between Bemax and the Australian Mineral Sands side of the Soljitz Corporation makes interesting reading; As has been the pull-in of shares and cash to discharge Bemax's obligations.


----------



## blueroo (10 November 2006)

I had 47k of these suckers for 6 months and have just about had enough of the stagnant SP. I want to unload but you all know what happens then


----------



## Caliente (10 November 2006)

unfortunately all the ramping in the world wont make this one move. sorry blueroo, this ones a dump, especially with the breadth of opportunities currently out there. My   and as always DYOR.


----------



## RichKid (10 November 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> I am sticking to what I have said.....Chicken said so




You said that the chart tells you the next stop will be 40c Chicken? Well maybe you should show us your charting logic so we can assess what you mean, remember that we have got stricter here on ASF, it's not like your early days here, you need to back up your price targets with more than just 'because chicken said so'.

I'm bullish BMX overall too (pending break of near support, I now see this as _possible_ distribution due to the lower prices and high volume) but I give reasons for my statements.

So time for your charting abilities to shine forth chicken, I thought you were more of a fundamentals ramper.

Blueroo/Caliente, the sorry story is that the smart money normally accumulates once all us smaller punters have had enough of it, it's just hard to say for sure that this is accumulation happening, I thought it was so only recently but then it fell through minor support, always safer to wait for the major downtrend line to break via an impulse and then buy into the correction.....but with these smaller players it can move so fast that we lose a low risk entry....oh, well, that's the market.  I've found it interesting following this stock as a study blueprint for future juniors.

Noirua's points should be kept in mind, it's easy to only think bullishly on a stock and be blind to the reality. I still favour the stage 1 or 2 type entry for these stocks pre-production, that was the main impulse we saw from last year.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 November 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> I am sticking to what I have said.....Chicken said so




Perhaps ramping the hopeful.


----------



## chicken (14 November 2006)

Intresting see yesterdays news.....from WA.....looking good


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 November 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> Intresting see yesterdays news.....from WA.....looking good




If there is anything that is going to look good about a listed stock, it is the price. Price determines if it is good or bad to use such terminology. Anything else is wishful thinking or ramping.


----------



## Duckman#72 (14 November 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> Intresting see yesterdays news.....from WA.....looking good




Yep - another announcement for BMX and the market again went wild!!!!!!!!   ..........(or they would of I'm sure, had they even noticed). I can't help but feel that it is a good deal.........but for OLY!!

My consolation at this point is that if there is a huge correction in the resource sector - BMX won't have very lofty heights to fall from. There would be red everywhere and I'm reckon BMX would just keep plugging away at 26.5c...27c ...26.5c...26c...26.5...27c....27.5c.  

Duckman


----------



## $20shoes (14 November 2006)

The positive divergence apparent in a long term and short term Detrended Price Oscillator suggest some upward movement in the share price is possible. Look for both indicators to cross above zero. Its all lining up for the price to break the longer term downtrend and the 9 week DTO to cross zero both at about the same time - if the DTO respects zero and turns back, well, that could be construed as bad


----------



## CanOz (14 November 2006)

Heres another way to look at it, with less oscillators, on the weekly chart. 

Its forming a wedge, or is it continuing down the channel...we should soon find out. It will require some volume this week to break through the channel and out of the wedge. Sellers however have backed off as the price has risen on good volume last week and then so far this week. So weaker hands could be through with it for now. 

It would be good to see it cross the 30 ema for some confirmation too.   

Cheers,


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

And another view, note MACD diverging across signal line. Good signal.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 November 2006)

Kenna's

One of the most sideways ones I have seen.
Must be an absolutely frustrating one to hold and a minor miracle if it actually gets some upward slope to the graph enabling double digit return. . Share holders would wet themselves, do seem a bit of a bargain though fundamentally.


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Kenna's
> One of the most sideways ones I have seen.
> Must be an absolutely frustrating one to hold and a minor miracle if it actually gets some upward slope to the graph enabling double digit return. . Share holders would wet themselves, do seem a bit of a bargain though fundamentally.



Yeah, its been going that way and down for quite a while. Is it about to turn around? Those last few trading days look positive. If it breaks $0.28 might be more interesting.


----------



## CanOz (14 November 2006)

Sidways trading can often produce some pretty good trends....not always up though. As Kennas also pointed out though, price action is suggesting a move up....wiat and watch.  

Cheers,


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 November 2006)

Although I am hesitant to say, I bought this a week into October, just a value pick really and got in at the 27.5c support.

As luck would have it (a few days later) that broke and it spiked to 25c with a quick rebound, first time in about a month, lol. My stop got hit at 26c and I lost 800 bucks (plus brokerage), on the sideways donkey from hell.  

I'll stay away thanks.


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> on the sideways donkey from hell.




LOL


----------



## Knobby22 (15 November 2006)

I don't think this stock will move till we get near the half year report.


----------



## noirua (22 November 2006)

Switched horses, or was it bear to bull and added a few shares this morning. Hopefully the selling pressure has been overdone and news of late is fairly good and hopefully will improve further.


----------



## noirua (22 November 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> Switched horses, or was it bear to bull and added a few shares this morning. Hopefully the selling pressure has been overdone and news of late is fairly good and hopefully will improve further.




Moving on now in good trading. Nothing much has changed just market sentiment, hopefully.


----------



## Bobby (22 November 2006)

When all the Weak hands have sold off, then the stock will perform again !

I think   

Bob.


----------



## noirua (29 November 2006)

BMX are still bobbling around in the 26c - 28c range. Looks to have a definite floor now as they trade at 28c.


----------



## CanOz (29 November 2006)

I've got a price alert on this one, if it breaks through .295 i'll have another look at it.

Cheers,


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> BMX are still bobbling around in the 26c - 28c range. Looks to have a definite floor now as they trade at 28c.




Lot of volume today. Trying hard to break through.


----------



## RichKid (1 December 2006)

It appears to have found buyers lower down, interesting to see how this performs if it breaks out of the downtrend strongly, pullbacks are generally safer to buy into in case there's a false break imo. Disclosure: this is my monthly tipping comp pick!


----------



## brerwallabi (2 December 2006)

Rich
I had never heard of BMX till you brought it my attention many moons ago.
It has since then delivered a few profits.
BMX has always featured in some of my watchlists so the last week has been interesting with the 20ema pointing north along with the bottoming of the 60ema with indication of upwards movement there.
Volume has also picked up, the challenge will be to break through 30/31cps.
So an entry at 28cps and a stop at 26cps is in play with the expectation of reaching this years previous high of mid 40's in the seasonal resource run is in play.
Hope it does well for you in the comp.
Brer


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (2 December 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> It appears to have found buyers lower down, interesting to see how this performs if it breaks out of the downtrend strongly, pullbacks are generally safer to buy into in case there's a false break imo. Disclosure: this is my monthly tipping comp pick!




The zone between .30 and .32 will be telling.


----------



## chicken (7 December 2006)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Rich
> I had never heard of BMX till you brought it my attention many moons ago.
> It has since then delivered a few profits.
> BMX has always featured in some of my watchlists so the last week has been interesting with the 20ema pointing north along with the bottoming of the 60ema with indication of upwards movement there.
> ...



Now READ THIS....their assets in the ground just updated...worth...$16billion in todays market....so asked yourself...is the SP at 28cents..CHEAP..Chicken says it is..so make your research....


----------



## noirua (7 December 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> Now READ THIS....their assets in the ground just updated...worth...$16billion in todays market....so asked yourself...is the SP at 28cents..CHEAP..Chicken says it is..so make your research....




Going well at 30 cents and maybe the change in Bemax has begun, afterall, the goose that laid the golden egg originally started life as a chicken.


----------



## noirua (7 December 2006)

Resources increase at Murray Basin:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061207/pdf/31000s7m52x1br.pdf

Stock price at important 30.5 cent point on the 12 month chart and should plough on from here.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 December 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> Resources increase at Murray Basin:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061207/pdf/31000s7m52x1br.pdf
> 
> Stock price at important 30.5 cent point on the 12 month chart and should plough on from here.




She won't be ploughing on until those sellers have sold out.
Look at .30 to .32.


----------



## britishcarfreak (13 December 2006)

It's not exactly 'ploughing on' is it?    

It's just tracking back to the 80day average.

Are you guys still confident in this?  It's an interesting stock but I'm really starting to doubt my choice to go short on this from a few days ago.

Do any of you have a perspective on the increase to the resource base in murray basin?  Is this a big deal or a drop in the ocean?  It seemed significant to me but I guess increased count of what's in the ground isn't immediately money in the bank is it?  Now that I think of it, they announced doubling of reserves at broken hill in OCT which gave a spike but nothing long-term in SP.

Get out or stay in?


----------



## Knobby22 (14 December 2006)

Not volatile enough for the traders at present.

We will probably have to wait for the half yearly report before we get eyes up from the institutions.

The story is good.


----------



## Dutchy3 (21 December 2006)

MD remains poor for the bulls.

Can't see 26 being breached on the downside from here. A bit of extra leverage available from the CFD providers too...

I'm waiting for a signal though.


----------



## RichKid (22 December 2006)

Dutchy3 said:
			
		

> MD remains poor for the bulls.
> 
> Can't see 26 being breached on the downside from here. A bit of extra leverage available from the CFD providers too...
> 
> I'm waiting for a signal though.




Nice chart Dutchy3, thanks! Looks like we're in the middle of some sort of basing pattern, might just leave EW aside for a bit now. 

The current price action reminds me of the pattern that caught my eye when I first set eyes on BMX during that sweet Spring of our erstwhile relationship....not quite the same now but maybe that old magic will return.....but I should remember never to fall in love with a stock.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 December 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> ...not quite the same now but maybe that old magic will return.....but I should remember never to fall in love with a stock.




Just call it "sweety".

...any further move above .30 will most probably bring out the sellers. Exhausting them may take time.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 December 2006)

I need to see the next lot of financial figures so that I can make my mind up about this stock. The biggest issue I have with it is the debt. Hopefully the profits will be very encouraging.

The deal BMX has with APG could further add value, so waiting for APG to proceed to full scale model also.

This company _could _ be big, but more information required.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 December 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> I need to see the next lot of financial figures so that I can make my mind up about this stock. The biggest issue I have with it is the debt. Hopefully the profits will be very encouraging.
> 
> The deal BMX has with APG could further add value, so waiting for APG to proceed to full scale model also.
> 
> This company _could _ be big, but more information required.




Knobby,

I don't want to fork your comments here but could represents *HOPE* based on the scant HOPE that more information will confirm this. Surely there is an easier way to approach this?

By thinking in the "made up my mind" mindset you set yourself up just like a prophet. What is prophesised may never eventuate though the mind will think otherwise.

Merry Xmas


----------



## chicken (24 December 2006)

Dutchy3 said:
			
		

> MD remains poor for the bulls.
> 
> Can't see 26 being breached on the downside from here. A bit of extra leverage available from the CFD providers too...
> 
> I'm waiting for a signal though.



Dutchy..redraw your bottom line...and it looks as if this stock is just waiting to go....ascending triangle.....and redraw your top line....will give you the understanding I talked about...Merry Xmas to you


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 December 2006)

chicken said:
			
		

> Dutchy..redraw your bottom line...and it looks as if this stock is just waiting to go....ascending triangle.....and redraw your top line....will give you the understanding I talked about...Merry Xmas to you




Yes,.. Chicken.. the solution is *subjective* trendlines. :jump:


----------



## RichKid (24 December 2006)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Rich
> I had never heard of BMX till you brought it my attention many moons ago.
> It has since then delivered a few profits.
> BMX has always featured in some of my watchlists so the last week has been interesting with the 20ema pointing north along with the bottoming of the 60ema with indication of upwards movement there.
> ...




Hi Brer

Sorry for the very late reply, meant to respond to this for ages but got sidetracked.

I'm glad you've found it useful as a trading stock. Atm I think we should just watch and wait til it begins to show sings of trending again. Not sure if this even deserves to be my pick for the next comp but we'll see, certainly better stocks out there imho. Since your post things have looked poor. 

What we need is a washout of bullish sentiment in the commodity stocks and then we can look for over-sold, quality co's again. Especially liquid small caps that can make it through a reputable fundamentals filter (I like the free reviews that you can get on the web of Aussie juniors from various tipsheets). Currently not trading this strategy (ie consolidating/basing small resources juniors approaching production) but focusing on mid to large cap stocks.

I trust your other resources stock trades are going well Brer. BMX is certainly not a write-off but it's a matter of watching and waiting for the right signals, patience is the key imho. I have enjoyed trading and studying this stock. As you can see from my posts in this thread I have been wrong on BMX many times.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 December 2006)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Knobby,
> 
> I don't want to fork your comments here but could represents *HOPE* based on the scant HOPE that more information will confirm this. Surely there is an easier way to approach this?
> 
> ...




The problem with this stock, Snake, is that we only ever see projections. 
I want to see some reality.

Point taken though. I should use a term like " reasonably expect" which is more certain.


----------



## $20shoes (29 December 2006)

The MACD sure looks bullish on the BMX chart; looks like she wants to turn back up. Though, as Snake mentioned, there is a lot of overhead resistance through to $0.34. It's going to need some volume to push on past this zone. 

The Longterm Guppy Multiple Moving Averages are almost completely compressed at the moment, with short term traders probing for a trend change.


----------



## brerwallabi (29 December 2006)

I made an exit last night sold 30000 at 28.5 at close of market (tiny profit), too many sellers pushing this stock back down.
There is far far better value elsewhere.

Now I will wait for a torrent of abuse.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 January 2007)

$20shoes said:
			
		

> The MACD sure looks bullish on the BMX chart; looks like she wants to turn back up. Though, as Snake mentioned, there is a lot of overhead resistance through to $0.34. It's going to need some volume to push on past this zone.
> 
> The Longterm Guppy Multiple Moving Averages are almost completely compressed at the moment, with short term traders probing for a trend change.




$20 haven't you misread the MACD? It doesn't look bullish.

That volume you are talking about may just be on the sellers' side continuing the slide.


----------



## $20shoes (1 January 2007)

Hey Snake, actually my call on the MACD was a little askew. I was referring to what looked like the MACD coming down to touch zero in the last couple of days and then turning back up ( which it's still to do, btw) which could, I repeat, could be viewed as bullish. Even then, I wouldn't take this as a signal to go long...there's still not the "weight of evidence" that I need to buy into this stock. 
I probably agree with you on the volume actually. Every price rise is met with  selling pressure at the moment so we may see some further sideways movement. 
So do you think its actually continuing a price slide then?


----------



## Dutchy3 (1 January 2007)

I'd now like to see 27 hold for a bit ... careful though as the highlighted day on the chart still dominates ...


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (2 January 2007)

$20shoes said:
			
		

> Hey Snake, actually my call on the MACD was a little askew. I was referring to what looked like the MACD coming down to touch zero in the last couple of days and then turning back up ( which it's still to do, btw) which could, I repeat, could be viewed as bullish. Even then, I wouldn't take this as a signal to go long...there's still not the "weight of evidence" that I need to buy into this stock.
> I probably agree with you on the volume actually. Every price rise is met with  selling pressure at the moment so we may see some further sideways movement.
> So do you think its actually continuing a price slide then?




Just to answer your question the answer is I don't know. 
It could be still forming a base that may be prolonged, or it could slide further, or it could start to rise slowly throwing off that supply.


----------



## Bobby (2 January 2007)

Well knowing some BMX workers who express the positive, & considering the proven assets inground, I do feel good with my  holding   

Wish one of the big miners would make a take-over bid this year.

Bob.


----------



## brerwallabi (3 January 2007)

Bobby said:
			
		

> I do feel good with my  holding




I get worried about statements like the above signifies an attachment to the stock "feel good" and "my".



			
				Bobby said:
			
		

> Wish one of the big miners would make a take-over bid this year.
> Bob.




Now that word wish. 
BMX is a commodity for to be traded like any other stock - are you forgetting some rules?


----------



## $20shoes (3 January 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Just to answer your question the answer is I don't know.
> It could be still forming a base that may be prolonged, or it could slide further, or it could start to rise slowly throwing off that supply.




Snake, I think some indicators are showing positive signs, but the price action isn't really confirming this. It's a "wait and see" for me as well. For a start, I'd like to see BMX find support at $0.30 (if it can take out this level in the near-term). If it can establish support here, I'd be more comfortable taking a position in this stock.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 January 2007)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> I get worried about statements like the above signifies an attachment to the stock "feel good" and "my".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry Bob I agree with brer


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 January 2007)

$20shoes said:
			
		

> Snake, I think some indicators are showing positive signs, but the price action isn't really confirming this. It's a "wait and see" for me as well. For a start, I'd like to see BMX find support at $0.30 (if it can take out this level in the near-term). If it can establish support here, I'd be more comfortable taking a position in this stock.




Those indicators may show some positive signs but is that enough to act on? If you act what is your goal? timeframe? etc.


----------



## Bobby (5 January 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Sorry Bob I agree with brer




Snake, 

When it comes to a time we can't express our wishes & feeling about any stock on this forum   Then stuff it, I'm Not ramping it !
If it sinks then all can say - stupid Bob !

I like it, will it go up ? I hope so, will it go down , I hope not.

Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 January 2007)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Snake,
> 
> When it comes to a time we can't express our wishes & feeling about any stock on this forum   Then stuff it, I'm Not ramping it !
> If it sinks then all can say - stupid Bob !
> ...




Actually Bob, you are a smart cookie. 
I have thought about it a bit and see that you may know something I don't. Please feel free to continue as you are. The last few days have been weird for me so my comments may appear weird too.   

Snake


----------



## $20shoes (5 January 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Those indicators may show some positive signs but is that enough to act on? If you act what is your goal? timeframe? etc.




Snake, good points. All you can do is give yourself the best chance of success by controlling your risk/capital once you are in for the ride,  be you a discretionary or mechanical trader. Knowing beforehand what you want to get out of a trade is important. I think it helps control the "greed" factor, among other things.

I'm still waiting for a higher probability that a trend will develop.  

That said, have you read Van Tharp's "Trade your Way to Financial Freedom"? In it, he  and Tom Basso proved they could make money with a random entry. That is, a coin toss determined whether they would take a position or not. They controlled their trade using stops and position sizing. They made money in 80 per cent of trades, and the system had a 38% reliability. Not bad for not giving any thought to your entry price!! 
They used this example to really espouse money management, position sizing and exit strategies as being far more important than you entry.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 January 2007)

$20shoes said:
			
		

> Snake, good points. All you can do is give yourself the best chance of success by controlling your risk/capital once you are in for the ride,  be you a discretionary or mechanical trader. Knowing beforehand what you want to get out of a trade is important. I think it helps control the "greed" factor, among other things.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a higher probability that a trend will develop.
> 
> ...




Good points and a good "beginners" book. So it is important to also give some thought about entries if you really want to make a quid then  
Have a good day.
Snake


----------



## $20shoes (5 January 2007)

hehe...point taken...I'll get there oneday Snake...I am a relative "newby", so am still really cutting my teeth and learning as I go. Slow and steady - and remain adaptable - that's what I've learnt so far.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 January 2007)

$20shoes said:
			
		

> hehe...point taken...I'll get there oneday Snake...I am a relative "newby", so am still really cutting my teeth and learning as I go. Slow and steady - and remain adaptable - that's what I've learnt so far.




I am sure you can do it $20!


----------



## Duckman#72 (18 January 2007)

For those of you who have been out of the country for the past four months and are checking in on BMX.............surprise, surprise, finished the day at.............28c!!!!!!! Can this stock be any more boring???

(I must let go of this share, I must let go of this share, I must let go of this share..................................)


----------



## nioka (18 January 2007)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> For those of you who have been out of the country for the past four months and are checking in on BMX.............surprise, surprise, finished the day at.............28c!!!!!!! Can this stock be any more boring???
> 
> (I must let go of this share, I must let go of this share, I must let go of this share..................................)



I have a few BMX. I keep saying "I must hang on to this share." The fundamentals are sound, aren't they?


----------



## Dutchy3 (18 January 2007)

Yes ... why I have it too is currently beyond me. Thought I'd be cute and buy into a stock that LOOKED like it could breakout. 

Still ... I've not quite got over being cute either ... lets see how is goes. Mind MD is generally 1 : 4 so the sellers are ready to smack it back down. Where are the buyers with deep pockets from late August to September 2006!


----------



## Bobby (18 January 2007)

I still hold heaps of this stock.

Why?  Check it out.   

Bob.


----------



## sandik17 (18 January 2007)

Bobby said:
			
		

> I still hold heaps of this stock.




Me too!  And I intend to keep holding....but I can't wait to see it go upwards!!!


----------



## Joe Blow (18 January 2007)

Bobby said:
			
		

> I still hold heaps of this stock.
> 
> Why?  Check it out.
> 
> Bob.




Come on Bob...

You've been here long enough to know you gotta do a bit better than that. Can you give us some specifics and point us in the right direction. Why do you like this stock?


----------



## Bobby (18 January 2007)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Come on Bob...
> 
> You've been here long enough to know you gotta do a bit better than that. Can you give us some specifics and point us in the right direction. Why do you like this stock?




Hello Joe,

This stock is in my own backyard, I speak to those who work there.

I do look into the fundamentals that affect why I hold.

Thats why I stated in my past post  -  check it out.

Regards Bob.


----------



## Duckman#72 (19 January 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> I have a few BMX. I keep saying "I must hang on to this share." The fundamentals are sound, aren't they?




Hi Nioka and Sandik

From my limited experience of reviewing and understanding fundamentals for mining companies - yes all seems in order. They consistently keep the market informed with update (primarily good). Over the past 18 months they have rolled out expansion plans on time and on budget (which considering the resource shortage has been impressive). But SP doesn't budge!!!

Just annoying when you see that the Image Resources SP wasn't far off BMX's mid last year. Wrong mineral sands play(for the moment).

Bob - glad to hear your still holding!!! - Please keep us informed of any news from down south.  

Regards

Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (31 January 2007)

BMX released its quarterly report today. 

I know that ASF are cracking down on SP predictions but I'm going to go out on a limb here.

If the report is favourable IMO the share price will finish the day at .........say 27-28c. However - if the report is unfavourable, the SP might finish the day at......27-28c.   

Cheers

Duckman


----------



## clowboy (31 January 2007)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> BMX released its quarterly report today.
> 
> I know that ASF are cracking down on SP predictions but I'm going to go out on a limb here.
> 
> ...




ROFL


----------



## nioka (31 January 2007)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> BMX released its quarterly report today.
> 
> I know that ASF are cracking down on SP predictions but I'm going to go out on a limb here.
> 
> ...



You certainly got that wrong. I thought the report was in the middle, not good or bad. The market has caned it. Any ideas why?


----------



## Duckman#72 (31 January 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> You certainly got that wrong. The market has caned it.




Damn 1c out! At least it is nice to know that the SP can be moved - even if it is in the wrong direction.

IMO it wasn't one of Lynette Jones' best Media Releases. Nothing to shout from the rooftop about. 

Duckman


----------



## nioka (31 January 2007)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Damn 1c out! At least it is nice to know that the SP can be moved - even if it is in the wrong direction.
> 
> IMO it wasn't one of Lynette Jones' best Media Releases. Nothing to shout from the rooftop about.
> 
> Duckman



I guess 1c isn't too bad. ( I think it was 3c when I posted but then things improved a little) A lot of sellers lined up at 0.285 and not a lot of buyers so I can't see much change in the near future.


----------



## chicken (8 February 2007)

BMX just released news on the Ginko mine...looking very good...bar the SP...maybe when the figures are released the SP might move...lots of  traders have been caught but a investor long term will do well...maybe not flavour of the months needs a U in front.....but showing great progress with upside here...


----------



## pepy (17 February 2007)

I was just reading up on ASX Index rules. Apparently they track market capital over the trailing six months, average it, and also consider a thing called market liquidity - which seems to be related to trade volumes, although I am not completely clear on this.

Anyway, my briefing document says ASX 200 ranges from market cap of 101billion (that would be BHP Billiton, of course ~smile~), down to 0.2billion.

I searched for ASX200 constituents, with their market cap data, but cannot find it so far...any help out there???

Bemax already participates in ASX 300 (but that is nothing special), and has a market cap of $235 million (so Comsec tells me) based on 25 cents.

We are all (at least those of us holding it) waiting for their results, which will include sales from Ginko mine for the first time, and should bring their revenues up to $80mill+ for six months (if not closer to $100mill).

My question, is when ASX will include it in the 200 list????

I hold (at prices above current market value)


----------



## Knobby22 (28 February 2007)

Good day to release the half annual. This company can't take a trick! :


----------



## Joe Blow (28 February 2007)

BMX back to yesterday's close now. 

Here are some details from the half annual:



> 28 February 2007
> 
> BEMAX 2006 FULL YEAR RESULTS
> 
> ...


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 March 2007)

Hi Joe,

Where do you see BMX going?


----------



## Bobby (1 March 2007)

Notice that they held up!

Bob


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 March 2007)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Notice that they held up!
> 
> Bob



Bob,
they are probably at the point of accumulating having sold off so much already.
I am waiting to take a position.


----------



## Bobby (1 March 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Bob,
> they are probably at the point of accumulating having sold off so much already.
> I am waiting to take a position.



 Snake I can't say anything, ( see past comments I made) .  

Bob


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 March 2007)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Snake I can't say anything, ( see past comments I made) .
> 
> Bob



Bob,
Look at today's action. Moderate volume and a close up from the selloff. Where is the supply?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (2 March 2007)

No surprises here, its moved as much as the cobwebs under my bed. Go figure big old ILU is under the pump and little old BMX always settles to the mean.

The open move was strong.


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 March 2007)

Hi All

Would anyone care to post a chart of the past 2 months and comment?

I would have thought that it's just slowly making lower lows over the past few weeks. 

Regards

Duckman


----------



## Knobby22 (22 March 2007)

Taking longer to make money than expected.
Still dropping, still looking.


----------



## shakes (26 March 2007)

Research report & production report coming mid april, this may help sp.


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 March 2007)

shakes said:


> Research report & production report coming mid april, this may help sp.




I hope so because she's sick and getting worse by the day.


----------



## Duckman#72 (3 April 2007)

The announcement Bemax put out late last week was again very positive and emphasised the growth potential of the stock. The question and answer session was quite informative. 

The company gives the impression it is being very well managed and has very clear (and attainable) goals for the future. They have good product, have moved nicely from exploration into production and profits are on the board. 

It would just be nice to get a little of of the "growth potential" to translate into SP movement north. Down again today!!

As a side issue - BMX has hit the news over the past month through both Brian Burke and Santo Santoro.  How? First the easy one. BMX was one of the companies that Santoro bought and didn't disclose to parliament.

As for Burke apparently BMX had signed an agreement with Illuka to take the mining rights from a site near Perth but Burke had it rezoned. He then came back 6 months later to Bemax and offered to rezone it allowing BMX access (under a suitable arrangement). BMX declined the offer.


----------



## pepy (9 April 2007)

I agree with you Duckman.

BMX have earned some credibility, through delivering their promises on time and on budget - when many others had large cost blowouts due to the resources boom.
Apart from this, the projections for full year earnings puts their PE ratio at 10.7 (on current price of 23 cents), with next year expectations of a PE of 7 (after Snapper comes on stream).

Tony Shirfan's market update is predicting EBIT of up to $60million after the expansion, and although their $130-150million of added debt must be serviced, they have some 50 years of reserves to mine. 

There is significant upside to be had from this share over the medium term in my opinion.


----------



## Bobby (12 April 2007)

What can I say ~ stuff all because of certain rules.

*BUT* Check the price from today on   

Bobby


----------



## noirua (12 April 2007)

Good to see the BMX share price lifting a bit. Very disappointing so far, but who knows they could get back to the 27 cent mark again, now recent reports are looking a tad more confident.


----------



## Duckman#72 (2 May 2007)

Hi All

I had  a look through the Annual Report over the past couple of days. Once again it LOOKS very good. Times, budgets, resources etc.

I was wondering if anyone had actually compared comparative revenue between Illuka and Bemax. Is Illuka are pure mineral sands play?

By my untrained calculations - based on Bemax's net profit for the year Illuka's total revenue sould be something like $1,900M. As it stands it is $1,060M. Has anyone compared the two (pound for pound)?

Reading the Illuka report is depressing. I have been a holder in Bemax for some time but there is bugger all profit in mineral sands. There is a stack load of turnover for not much $$$$.

Does anyone own a geiger counter? Please send it to Lynette Jones at Bemax and quietly suggest that they look for something else while digging at Snapper.   

Cheers 

Duckman


----------



## ta2693 (2 May 2007)

From my point of view, everything is good. It just lacks a fancy story which can make people excited.


----------



## shakes (5 May 2007)

Good story for Zircon producers in today's Australian, interesting to see if it helps sp come monday.


----------



## Knobby22 (5 May 2007)

I agree everything looks good. 

The thing BMX lacks is a commodity exchange in Zircon and Rutile, so that the traders can get excited, like they do with copper, gold and zinc producers.


----------



## Duckman#72 (7 May 2007)

shakes said:


> Good story for Zircon producers in today's Australian, interesting to see if it helps sp come monday.




Go BMX!! They hit 24c during trade today. Maybe the story in The Australian helped. Although I must say they didn't rave about Bemax's resources. I thought the Murray Basin was one of the world's best. 

Interesting to hear that there is likely to be a world shortage of Zircon over the next few years leading into 2012.

Duckman


----------



## shakes (21 May 2007)

We should be getting some drilling results from the Eucla Basin soon, maybe just before the AGM! BMX must have some good news somewhere that will help it's sp.


----------



## stargazer (22 May 2007)

Hi all

Well this stock was my introduction the stock market and boy its been disappointing sp wise.

Been full of promise but nothing to date.  Hurting with this one at this point so am hoping something triggers a bit of a recognition.

Heres hoping 
Cheers
SG


----------



## ben73 (1 June 2007)

What is happening with BMX this morning??
Check out the volume!                                                                                                          

4 million is a big day, but they have done 30 million this morning in the first 10mins


----------



## Duckman#72 (1 June 2007)

I don't know but they are up to 26.5c on huge volume.

Something seems to have given them a kick along. Maybe Bobby knows.

On second thoughts - don't ask questions!! It might stop the run!!

Duckman


----------



## nioka (1 June 2007)

Don't read too much into this. The main volume was a trade at 23c on opening and was probably an institutional trade. There has been little trade since and that has been speculation because of the earlier volume. I do believe that BMX is undervalued but for some reason I do not understand it seems to always be that way. There will be plenty of sellers who will take an opportunity to exit if the price lifts a little. ( I'm often wrong)


----------



## stockGURU (1 June 2007)

The AGM was two days ago. I went through the transcript of Managing Director's address and found the conclusion particularly interesting.



> Conclusion
> 
> The expansion of the existing Murray Basin Operations is a significant project in its own right and it will deliver a significant increase in earnings.
> 
> ...



 (emphasis mine)


----------



## Bobby (1 June 2007)

I'm still trying to find out Who is buying, no-one knows so it seems?
This will become more clear on mondays opening.

They are performing, so recognition of the under value now seems to show with their trading today  

Bobby...


----------



## Baggy (2 June 2007)

Bobby and gang please be aware that there is possibly another mine in the pipeline for Bemax. There should be a ann in the coming weeks I would expect the sp to rise considerably within a few months. I have been hanging with BMX for quite a while and intend to stay for the ride, good luck! I like Bobby live in the same area and talk to people who work there Go BMX
Baggy


----------



## shakes (2 June 2007)

Did anyone notice the last three trades on friday? They tried to drag the sp down, there were 3 trades under 110 shares. Who ever were trading wanted to be the last trade for the day. The sp dropped to .255 on one of these trades, they even tried to get the last trade through at .225. I expect another large trade will happen monday morning at fridays close price. I could be wrong, but I'm hanging in there.


----------



## Bobby (3 June 2007)

Well what is going on ?  -- stuffed if I can find out ?

I'm almost tempted to buy more on tomorrows opening ! EVEN THOUGH I have held heaps for over 18 months...

Tell me more Baggy  __________ """

Yes Shakes you will see that often, its just game play !

Cheers Bobby..


----------



## Knobby22 (3 June 2007)

Maybe the funds are swapping from Iluka to BeMaX. 
There is a strong case in terms of future resources and profitability in my view.


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 June 2007)

I am reluctant to post about the recent "rise" in the BMX share price in case I put the kiss of death on it.....but.......it has been hopeful.

It has been particularly good to see the price close up instead of falling back down to 24c/25c - seems to be consolidating at higher prices (albeit only 2-3c higher).

What is the word on the ground down there Bobby or Baggy? Still progressing well?

Duckman


----------



## Baggy (6 July 2007)

Sorry about the delay in responding Duckman been on hols. Everything is going well at Bemax except the sp unbelievable


----------



## Duckman#72 (6 July 2007)

Baggy said:


> Sorry about the delay in responding Duckman been on hols. Everything is going well at Bemax except the sp unbelievable




Hi Baggy

No worries at all. Although my tentative excitement about the share price seems to have been well placed. Back down to the 24-25c level. 

I have moved past the "sentimental" stage with these shares. I might just sell them. It is so frustrating to see other shares flying up the charts and to see BMX languishing at prices below where they were in 2005.

Can someone please give me a reason as to why I should hang onto these shares. Why shouldn't I sell and move into say Oxiana or Aditya Birle. 

From what I've read the rising Aussie dollar is bad for Bemax. Zircon prices are unlikely to go much higher. They are still a relatively low quantity producer. For what reasons will the share price rise??

We know they seem to be well managed, they have reached almost all milestones on time and budget, they have secured furutre contracts, they have large and good quality tenements. And yet the SP doesn't budget. Makes me wonder what the share price will do when things DON"T go their way!! In other words - is this as good as it gets?     

Regards

Duckman


----------



## Kat82 (6 July 2007)

The company just raised US$175m (about A$200m) high yield bond paying 9.375% p.a.  Net proceeds will be used to repay debt and capex.  According to the AGM address in May 07, post 2009 production should deliver A$40-60m EBITDA, which almost doubles 2006 level.

My thought on why the share price never performed despite excellent operating performance is its poor ROE (of around 4%).  The share price has been very depressed that the company resorted to an expensive high yield bond to finance its expansion, i.e. shareholders have to share EBITDA with bondholders.  However, if the expansion goes according to plan, its ROE should increase significantly from the current level.  Then again, shareholders always rank behind the debtholders.  If they didn't deliver and defaulted on the bonds, shareholders will get nothing.


----------



## Nergy (7 July 2007)

*"Zircon prices are unlikely to go much higher"*

So this is what you, the management at BMX and ILU thinks.

I think Zircon will trade 5 times higher within 5 years. Zirconium and Hafnium will be used in a lot of modern high-tech application.

I guess that the world will wake up within 2 years realizing that we are running out of Zirkon, which will start a commodity boom better than the Indium, Uranium, Lithium and fertilizer boom.

So my recommendation is hold on or at least keep an eye on this baby in the future.

Regards,


----------



## Knobby22 (9 July 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Hi Baggy
> 
> No worries at all. Although my tentative excitement about the share price seems to have been well placed. Back down to the 24-25c level.
> 
> ...




Duckman, though it is a quality company and long term growth and reserves are excellent and it might get taken over at these prices, the medium term outlook is only moderate.

As we are in a hot boom market, we might be better to get out and chase hotter stocks. So I am inclined to agree. It is the higher A$ that is hurting this company.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 July 2007)

On the other hand, capitulation by tired long term bulls is often a sign of a bottoming of selling and the precurser to a rerating.

Maybe it would be better to wait for the annual report?


----------



## Baggy (9 July 2007)

Hello Duckman,
I've had enough of Bemax sp I'm selling today and I will keep an eye on it. There is no bad news coming from the camp it must be the Aussie dollar.
Baggy


----------



## Duckman#72 (20 August 2007)

Hi All

Did everyone read the report that came out today?

Once again.....makes great reading.......plenty of increases in production, increases in earnings, decreases in debt...etc,etc. Damn thing.

Cheers

Duckman


----------



## Knobby22 (21 August 2007)

In a volatile market BMX hardly moved
Results looked good, new debt was on good terms before the crunch.
They have not yet made a mistake, but everyone is chasing the fast buck.
I am still holding.


----------



## Duckman#72 (23 August 2007)

Morning All

I just had a look at Illuka's latest announcement out today and it makes very interesting reading from a Bemax perspective. It is worth having a read of. To summarise Illuka is definately eyeing off the Murray Basin as the future of revenue growth. Looking at both internal and external resources.

Considering what Bemax has mentioned there might be developments happening sooner rather than later - what do other people think?

Duckman


----------



## nioka (23 August 2007)

nioka said:


> Don't read too much into this. The main volume was a trade at 23c on opening and was probably an institutional trade. There has been little trade since and that has been speculation because of the earlier volume. I do believe that BMX is undervalued but for some reason I do not understand it seems to always be that way. There will be plenty of sellers who will take an opportunity to exit if the price lifts a little. ( I'm often wrong)




What has changed since I posted the above on June 1st, I still believe this company SHOULD be good but there doesn't seem to be enough support out there for it. I keep an eye on it but haven't enough faith to reenter. It is a takeover proposition in my opinion.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 August 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Morning All
> 
> I just had a look at Illuka's latest announcement out today and it makes very interesting reading from a Bemax perspective. It is worth having a read of. To summarise Illuka is definately eyeing off the Murray Basin as the future of revenue growth. Looking at both internal and external resources.
> 
> ...




Very interesting.
Appears they may be looking for partnerships.
Iluka capital is 1355mil while BMX is only 207mil so a takeover is a possibility.

Knobby


----------



## Duckman#72 (6 September 2007)

Looks like BMX has dropped out of the ASX 300.

Surprise, surprise......oh well, the SP has done nothing but fall since joining them anyway!!

Duckman


----------



## shakes (20 September 2007)

*bmx*

Looks like BMX are going to have a good week for a change, if this value keeps up we may see 30cents again!


----------



## roxy (2 October 2007)

Good news today about the Murray basin. 

Although it seems as everyone has forgotten about this stock


----------



## noirua (28 November 2007)

My sleepy old investment Bemax Resource has at least done something a little more interesting, at last.
A low risk gold exploration venture at mining licence EL6744 in N.S.W. about 10km from Mildurd and covering an area of 680 Square Kilometres:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071128/pdf/3163fdwdd46nqq.pdf


----------



## noirua (21 December 2007)

Austpac secures supplies of Ilmenite from Bemax Resources:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071220/pdf/316m6s16w16ygj.pdf


----------



## Duckman#72 (18 April 2008)

Wow - Bemax sales at 24.5c!!!!!!

My faithful old dog is still alive!!!!!! I thought he was dead. The smell must be coming from somewhere else in my portfolio ............... maybe Marengo.

Duckman


----------



## Knobby22 (20 April 2008)

Yes, it hasn't gone down. And from its history, I doubt it will go up much soon.

They were lucky they got their long time finance before the credit crunch really hit.

The real upside I can see is related to Auspac's fortunes.
If Auspac can get their technology happening tothe next stage and if the iron price holds up, BMX will get rerated. 

We are looking at least 9 months away and that will also let us know whether the upgrades to create greater supply from BMX will also occur. All good stuff but frustratingly long term.


----------



## noirua (13 May 2008)

Bemax continue their magnificantly consistant sideways movement.  Profits were well up in the first half, before tax however, at $83.7 million against just $24.8 million last time.  March Quarter highlights:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080430/pdf/318v7p8v1wz0vw.pdf   No interim dividend though and it does look to be a plodding on situation that bill bear fruit eventually.
As knobby22 says, "it's lucky they got all their financing in place", and I hope he's right, "9 months time".
Will wait quietly for the big day.
http://www.bemax.com.au


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 May 2008)

I am a shattered Duck.  

A quick background - I first bought BMX in 2004 and have held for over 4 years. My average buy in price was approximately 25c. I have been with Bemax faithfully over that time watching and monitoring its performance (or non-performance) with deep sighs and clenched fists. Until last week........... when I SOLD MY TOTAL SHAREHOLDING!!!!!!!! Post after post I would lament with Bobby, Knobby, Noirua, Noika and others about the undicovered diamond that was BMX!!! 

A week later........just a lousy week later...... and they make an announcement concerning a TAKEOVER!!!!!!!!:

What sort of sick puppy is the Stockmarket God??  Just pluck me alive and stuff me for Christmas - it would be less painful!!  

Duckman


----------



## nioka (26 May 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> I am a shattered Duck.
> 
> A quick background - I first bought BMX in 2004 and have held for over 4 years. My average buy in price was approximately 25c. I have been with Bemax faithfully over that time watching and monitoring its performance (or non-performance) with deep sighs and clenched fists. Until last week........... when I SOLD MY TOTAL SHAREHOLDING!!!!!!!! Post after post I would lament with Bobby, Knobby, Noirua, Noika and others about the undicovered diamond that was BMX!!!
> 
> ...



 Don't be shattered. They have such a bad record that the price probably wont be great. I'll be looking to see who gets them, their buyer may be able to do something with their resources and THEY could be worth having.??????
 My first job was as a trainee industrial chemist with a mineral sands firm so I have had a sentimental interest although I don't allow the sentiment to interfere with an investment.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 May 2008)

I feel for you Duckman.

I did a similar thing when Qantas had the takeover offer. Sold a wekk before, could have got an extra $1.20 per share!

BMX is a diamond and I would hope for at least a 30% premium to the present price. The remaining holders are true believers who will not part with the company lightly. Earlier in this thread I was hoping for 80c. I still think this is near the true value and that is why this takeover offer has taken place.

We shall see.


----------



## Duckman#72 (27 May 2008)

Knobby22 said:


> I feel for you Duckman.
> 
> I did a similar thing when Qantas had the takeover offer. Sold a wekk before, could have got an extra $1.20 per share!
> 
> ...




Thanks Knobby

Announcement - Takeover by Cristal - 32c.

As per usual BMX -  not much to write home about, even with a takeover offer. Will it be accepted by shareholders?

Duckman


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 May 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> I am a shattered Duck.
> 
> A quick background - I first bought BMX in 2004 and have held for over 4 years. My average buy in price was approximately 25c. I have been with Bemax faithfully over that time watching and monitoring its performance (or non-performance) with deep sighs and clenched fists. Until last week........... when I SOLD MY TOTAL SHAREHOLDING!!!!!!!! Post after post I would lament with Bobby, Knobby, Noirua, Noika and others about the undicovered diamond that was BMX!!!
> 
> ...




Ohhhhhh Duckman that really really isn't fair, I feel for you, thats just not fair!!!!!! 

Personally I'd curl up into a ball for a few days adopting the featal position 

on a side note, amazing how many takeovers are going on or rumoured in the resource sector at the moment


----------



## Max_ob (27 May 2008)

Duckman,


i too feel for you but realise you are not robinson crusoe on this. . . .as you already know, the timing thing is so important in this game and the gods do like to play their own games just like the guys that manipulate the market. . . 

life is hopefully a balance so expect there to be well timed ones to cover the BMX one. . . .


----------



## Duckman#72 (27 May 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ohhhhhh Duckman that really really isn't fair, I feel for you, thats just not fair!!!!!!
> 
> Personally I'd curl up into a ball for a few days adopting the featal position
> 
> on a side note, amazing how many takeovers are going on or rumoured in the resource sector at the moment




Hi YT

Your post is more ironic than you could imagine.

I used the BMX money to buy into DMC. Might balance out Max!!

I know 32c isn't much but I would have just liked to have been on the rollercoaster when something happened. 

Duckman


----------



## stargazer (27 May 2008)

Hi all

Yes i was also one of the BMX believers having bought in at 36c and waiting for the stars. Sold out at 30c too the loss bought back at 22c and got out again 25c got so frustrated with this one.  Bought into CUL which as it turned out hasn't been too bad.

Was there any clue  something brewing with this in regards to a takeover?  

What or is there some signs one can look for i would think 
announcements and volume?  Before the media get hold

Cheers
SG


----------



## noirua (22 June 2008)

I've been sitting on this one for not far short of 2 years and low and behold they've just got on their bike and over 30 cents. A takeover bid helped me out of trouble with a reasonable profit - bought for all the wrong reasons.


----------

